# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Skupljam iskustva - sto i tko vas je zeznuo s dojenjem?

## renata

jedna od tema na Rodinoj mlijecnoj konferenciji ce biti "Kako (je lako) uništiti dojenje"

znam da mnoge od vas imaju razna iskustva koja su manje ili više negativno utjecala na tijek dojenja. sjećate se svih onih dobronamjernih savjeta ginekologa, sestre u rodilistu, svekrve, frendice iz parka... pritisaka, sumnji u vas, tvrdnji da vam je dijete gladno... pa ako jos u to doba niste znali sto danas znate, mozda su vas i prilicno zeznuli.

npr.
- dojite svaka 3 sata 10 minuta jedna dojka, 10 min druga
- sestra prolazi i u sekundi vam stisne dojku i kaze "nemate mlijeka"
- 3 dana vam uopce nisu nosili bebu (zbog x razloga), nitko vam nije rekao da se za to vrijeme izdajate...
- pedijatar je na 600g u prvom mjesecu rekao da je premalo i da pocnete dohranjivati
- sestra je rekla da s ovakvim bradavicama nikad necete moci dojiti kako treba, sto je se jos uopce mucite
-...........

----------


## riba

moj primjer je pozitivan, pa nek bude prvi. Od bolnice (rooming in i potpuno poticanje dojenja), patronažne, pedijatrice, obitelji i prijatelja, svi su poticali dojenje!!! 
ali ni mene se nije moglo pokolebati, dobro sam se informirala, bila na rodinoj radionici i sve je išlo ko podmazano...

----------


## leonisa

rodiliste:
- dojenje po rasporedu
- upotreba sesirica za uvucenu bradavicu
- vaganje
- odredjena kolicina mlijeka koju dijete mora posisati po podoju
- odredjeno vrijeme dojenja- 20 minuta
- izdajanje
- preporuka: izdojiti prije ili nakon podoja i dti barem 20ml na flasicu nakon svakog sisanja tako da budem sigurna da je barem nesto pojela
- prehrana: u bolnici doslovno dehidrirala jer su mi "zabranili" piti vode, caja, juhe zbog pocetne prepunjenosti, zabrana odredjenog voca i povrca

patronazna:
- vaganje
- dojenje po rasporedu
- dojiti 20 minuta
- izdajanje
- savjetovanje odredjene formule (uz dodatak "ako sam prava majka koja voli svoje djete, otici cu i kupiti ga")
- savjetovanje da barem jedan obrok prije spvanja dam tu odredjenu formulu
- izdajanje i davanje na flasicu da budem sigurna da nije gladna i da mi nece dehidrirana zavrsiti na hitnoj, dijete mi spava jer je pregladnjelo i nema snage budit se a kamoli vuci sisu
- ubijena u pojam
- "zabrana" odredjenog voca i povrca
- upotreba caja za dojilje odredjenog proizvodjaca radi kolicine i kvalitete mlijeka

kod pedijatra:
- upotreba caja (bez obzira na iskljucivo dojenje)
- savjetovanje (i kudnja u jednom trenutku) upotrebe dude varalice
- nakon 6 mj. savjetovanje odredjene kasice, sokica i zitarica kao pocetak dohrane

----------


## leonisa

oooo zaboravila sam na prijatelje i rodbinu......

- iskljucivo dojenje je iskljuceno- djetetu treba caj, voda, sok
- pustit je da odplace noc ili dvije odmah kad se vrati iz rodilista pa ce spavati cijelu noc, ne dojiti je
- ne nosati, ne dojiti na zahtjev
- nenutritivno dojenje je zlo
- sta je dojim opet, sad je jela
- ne uspavljivati je sisom
- ne davat sisu tako cesto
- duda varalica
- dojiti mjesec, dva, sest
- produzeno dojenje je lose (blaga rijec)
- zbog dojenja si njezin rob (najdraza mi)

moram pretraziti svoje ventilske topike i postove, ima toga
 :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

U rodilištu:
-tražila sam pomoć kod prvog podoja da pravilno stavim dijete na dojku, na kraju je sestra odustala prije mene. Još sam ih nekoliko puta zvala, ali bez podrške, moje samopouzdanje se topilo.
-dva dana su mi gledali u dojke, stiskali, pitali bole li me da bi na kraju zaključili da od mog dojenja ništa (Dojke za izložbu, a niš od njih.).
-izašla iz rodilišta s preporukom 6xadaptirano.

Patronaža:
- ni riječi o dojenju, nije me čak ni pitala dojim li dijete ili ne (samo je dva puta došla poprašiti pupak).

----------


## Amalthea

Dojila prvo dijete samo 7 dana.

- dojiti svaka 3 sata, ni slučajno dati prije.

----------


## Bubica

-10 dana bolnice i nadohranjivanja djetete (bez pitanja). Kada bi dijete došlo i odspavalo podoje komentar: Pa neću vam ga valjda ja buditi!
- savjeti stručnjaka (knjiga Moja prva godina) - na jednoj dojci podoj maksimalno 15 min (?), ako dijete ima više od osam podoja dnevno znači da je gladno (čitaj, mlijeko nevalja), svaki podoj ga staviti na drugu dojku. 
- kako s mjesec dana nije B dobio porodjajnu težinu - nadohrana jednom bočicom na način da ona zamjeni jedan obrok na dojci, to što ne kaka po tri dana - nema veze, dojene bebe ne moraju kakati svaki dan. Onda mi je jedna patronažna i natukla da on vjerojatno ne dolazi do masnijeg mlijeka i da bi tu trebalo nešto napraviti (što i kako?, jako me je zbunila i podigla anksioznost jer mi nije informaciju dala do kraja)

-prijatelje i rpdbinu nisam nit slušala, oni mi sigurno nisu upropastili dojenje...nisu stigli  :Grin:

----------


## smoki

Rodilište:
- niko ništa ni pitao nije, sreća da postoji forum, dobila sam je na podoj 
  odmah nakon rođenja, malo su me čudno gledali ali su popustili
- u sobi bila iskusna mama dojilja pa je pomagala
Patronažna:
- beba mora piti caja
- podoji svakih 3 sata
Pedijatrija:
- vidno istaknuta piramida ishrane sa početkom dohrane od 3 mjeseca
  "pa zar ne vidiš što sve ona može jesti, izgladnjuješ dijete"
- uzmi "XY" što se patiš
Mama i svekrva:
- dijete je gladno
- daj joj čaja vidiš da i doktori kažu
- daj joj supice
- kad ćeš preći na bočicu da je i mi možemo malo hraniti
- od kud ti toliko mlijeka
Osnovni razlog prestanka nakon 8/9 mjeseci
- povratak na posao, mama je čuvala i trudila se da me uvijek dočeka 
  sita kako se ja ne bih više patila

----------


## Val

> rodiliste:
> - *dojenje po rasporedu*
> - *upotreba sesirica za uvucenu bradavicu*
> - vaganje
> - odredjena kolicina mlijeka koju dijete mora posisati po podoju
> - *odredjeno vrijeme dojenja- 20 minuta*
> - izdajanje


a, meni je podebljano bilo ok i od koristi kad smo dosli doma jer su oboje fino papali po ovom bolnickom rasporedu i napredovali savrseno.
inace, i doktori i sestre su bili super i da nismo bili na intezivnoj sumnjam da bismo uspjeli.

nas sam zeznula ja jer nisam bila uporna i bruni uporno nudila cicu nakon sto je ozdravila ( tjedan dana sam se izdjala i davala joj mlijeko na bocicu jer nije mogla disat, a time ni cicati). u isto vrijeme, sven je poceo sporo i nikako vuci pa sam se pocela i njemu izdajat i tako sam usla u patnju izdajanja i "izdrzala" do njihovih 6,5 mjeseci dok me nisu pokosili bakterijski mastitisi i angine. 

da mogu vratit vrijeme ubila bih izdajalicu!!

----------


## litala

_rodiliste_: b.o.

_patronazna_: b.o.

_pedijatrica_:
pregled  s mjesec dana: "dobila je *samo* 640gr, za bebu koja se rodila s 4030gr, to je jaaaako premalo."

"dodjite na kontrolu za tjedan dana."
"dodjite na kontrolni podoj za par dana, pa svakih par dana."

"a, nista. ne dobija dovoljno, ne vuce dovoljno, ne jede dovoljno. uvedite malo adaptiranog nakon svakog podoja..."

s tri mjeseca bila je iskljucivo na adaptiranom.

ni jedne jedine rijeci kako poboljsati rezultate dojenjem, kako kvalitetnije dojiti, kako povecati produkciju mlijeka.

_moja mama_:
omiljeni evergrini:
- ca ti gre ca? (ti ide sto?)
- ca, nis ti ne gre? (sto, nista ti ne ide?)
- ma ta mala je lacna... (ta ti je mala gladna...)
- ni ja nisan imala mlika... (ni ja nisam imala mlijeka...)

to su bili najcesci (otprilike po par puta u sat vremena...). opcenito je sveopci dojam bio da je dojenje ok, ako ide, ako ne ide, a nece ici - nema veze... ah, bozemoj, i mi smo odrasli na (kršitelj koda)u...

_mm_: 
podrska od prvog trenutka. posustao kad sam ja posustala i pocela tulit i plakat i sjedit na kaucu i ne micat se i ponavljat da ne mogu ni vlastito dijete prehraniti... 

to je bilo s prvim djetetom.

s drugim, trecim, cetvrtim - nikog nista nisam pitala. pedijatrici sam na kontrolnom pregledu s mjesec dana drugog djeteta rekla u lice da mi je upropastila i prekinula dojenje prvog djeteta. od tada me nista ne pita. cetvrto dijete je s mjesec dana dobilo 650gr (porodjajna 4.610gr) i nije rekla ni a. a onda je nakon krace pauze dodala: ako vam nesto bude sumnjivo, dodjite s dva mjeseca da je izvazemo - pogledala me ispod oka i nastavila: ma, vama nista nece trebati, vi ste sigurni u sebe  :shock:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## red sonja

Prporuka pri otpustu iz rodilista :
- dojiti svaka 3 sata, a ako je nemirna izmedju dati caja
- ogromna ragada na jednoj dojci sve dane naseg dojenja i pogresni savjeti kako je se rjesiti
- strah od podoja na toj strani
Dojili smo svega 4 mj., ja i Jagodica
Zato sam s Mazom proucila sve moguce tekstove i iskustva i dojili smo 11 mj.
Prestali zbog sluzbenog puta, a i dalje se budi barem jednom po noci, pobija onu cuvenu 'Kad prestane dojiti spavat ce citavu noc'

----------


## Ivanna

Rodilište;
Sestra mi je rekla da dojim svaka 3 sata po 20 minuta.
Dijete sam dobila na prvi podoj odmah u rađaoni. Ali ja sam rodila u 17,35, bila sa bebom nekih pola sata, 45 minuta i onda su mi ga donijeli tek u 6 ujutro (nisam imala carski ili nekih "problema" zbog kojih bi oni mogli odlučiti da je bolje da beba nije sa mnom). Dakle, oni su ga hranili adaptiranim tu noć.
Pedijatrica (u viziti) mi je rekla da kad podojim dijete, obavezno zovem sestru da mi donese još i adaptirano jer je to velika beba (rođen sa 4680g, 56 cm) pa mu moje mlijeko nije dosta (to je bio 2. dan; još nije ni bilo mlijeka, samo kolostrum), mogao bi mu pasti šećer u krvi.
Na odlasku iz rodilišta, druga pedijatrica, koja je potpisala i otpusno pismo, nije uopće spominjala dojenje. Ali me pitala znam li kako radim  adaptirano, koliko mL mu treba itd. Kad sam rekla da ne znam, sva se zabrinula i počela mi objašnjavat koje da kupim, koliko da mu dam itd. A o dojenju ni d.
3.dan, sestra mi je pogledala grudi i promrmljala "hm, da, tu baš nema mlijeka".

Patronažna;
Dala mi je dobre savjete o dojenju (iako sam već to znala) i savjetovala da mu ne dam varalicu. Ali vagala ga je svaki dan, dala mi u zadatak da ga 1 dan važem prije i poslije podoja. Koliko god to bilo nepotrebno, meni su rezultati mjerenja davali samopouzdanja jer su bili i više nego dobri. Pogotovo što je on padao na kilaži još 2 dana nakon što smo došli iz rodilišta, tako da je tek 5. dan počeo rasti. Mlijeko mi je došlo 5.-ti dan, cice nisu bile a la Pamela, dakle, niš nije bilo kako sam ja očekivala. Čak sam mislila da ja sigurno imam malo mlijeka pa mi je to vaganje dobro došlo. I uz stoput pročitane sve rodine tekstove o dojenju, ja sam isto na početku malo sumnjala u sebe, ali, nasreću to nije dugo trajalo. 

O savjetima drugih da ne pričam...  :Rolling Eyes:  

BTW, mi još uvijek dojimo.   :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

ooo da!
- zabrana dojenja prvih 24h jer se (kao) nisam smjela okretati na bok zbog spinalne anestezije (Leu sam rodila na carski)
bez obzira na moljakanje i plakanje nitko mi nije pomogao da ju stavim na sebe i podojim je dok kao mumija lezim na ledjima   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Loryblue

mala je zbog jake žutice i temperature ostala na neonatologiji 8 dana.
- dva podoja dnevno ( u 12 i 18 sati), a tad bi mi je donijeli situ i već nahranjenu i normalno da nije ništa vukla.
- neredovito izdajanje
- upaljene dojke
- moje neznanje da se mlijeko ipak može "navući" upornošću i stavljanjem bebe na prsi
- olako odustajanje od dojenja nakon svega par dana što je šefica došla s neonatologije kući

----------


## Stijena

nikad nismo uspjeli dojiti - izdajala se tri mjeseca:
rodilište (vinogradska):
- na prvi podoj donijeli mi ga 8 sati nakon poroda
- svaki put kad bi ga dobila na podoj bio je vidno sit i uspavan - šopali su ga vjerojatno s obzirom na malu porođajnu težinu? (2600g)
- kad sam ga i uspjela jedva staviti da doji, nakon proteka određenog vremena, sestra bi mi ga doslovce čupala iako ja nisam dala
- kad sam zatražila pomoć oko namještanja dobila sam dogovor - tko će vam ga doma namještat
patronažna:
- nikad mi nije davala nikakve savjete tipa da ga treba nadohranjivati ili davati mu čaj, ali isto tako nikada ga nije vagala niti mi je pomogla na bilo koji drugi način osim riječima: morate vježbati dojenje (ma šta god to značilo)
 - u nedostatku bilo kakve stručne pomoći oslanjala sam se na napise u MPG, ali u praksi je to sve čisto drugačije izgledalo 

Kad smo došli doma najviše je problema bilo s prihvaćanjem dojke - od prvog dana (sati?) naviknut na bočicu, vrištao je, bacao se, grizao, grebao....samim time i moji najbliži mi nisu davali dovoljnu podršku jer im je to sve izgledalo previše bolno (psiho i fizički)  i za mene i za njega, pa sam u njihovoj dobroj namjeri dobivala savjete tipa: nemojte se mučiti kad vidiš da ne ide.

Pedijatrica na prvom pregledu s mjesec dana nije uopće reagirala na moje riječi da imamo problema s dojenjem - ni a ni b, ni dobro ni ne dobro - doduše tada da mi je bilo tko bilo što rekao  - bila sam preumorna za bilo čije savjete...

Ukratko - mislim da je unatoč snažnoj želji, moja nespremnost na probleme s dojenjem, šopanje od prvog dana u rodilišu i nedostatak podrške bilo od strane stručnih osoba, bilo obitelji, odigrala veliku ulogu u našem nedojenju.

----------


## kajsa

> rodilište (vinogradska):
> - na prvi podoj donijeli mi ga 8 sati nakon poroda
> - svaki put kad bi ga dobila na podoj bio je vidno sit i uspavan....
> - kad sam ga i uspjela jedva staviti da doji, nakon proteka određenog vremena, sestra bi mi ga doslovce čupala iako ja nisam dala
> ......
> 
> Kad smo došli doma najviše je problema bilo s prihvaćanjem dojke - od prvog dana (sati?) naviknut na bočicu, ......


isto rodilište, i ovo gore navedeno se i meni dogodilo. 
U bolnici sam samo pokušavala dojiti ali nije išlo, uz šeširiće sam uspjela ponekad. 
Doma sam se mučila s šeširićima i bez šeširića .....   :No:  
To mi je bio najveći problem - nikako da prihvati dojku. Po deset puta bi mu stavila u usta pa izvadila van jer nije bio pravilan položaj (bojala sam se ragada).

U trudnoći sam puno čitala o dojenju i davila MM o toj temi. Bila sam jednostavno fascinirana dojenjem i to mi se i sad čini čudom prirode. Nije bilo lako, trebalo mi je mjesec dana da A. izvuče bradavicu i da dojimo bez problema. Ipak da nije bilo *veeelike podrške MM*, vjerojatno bih odustala i poslušala moju mamu koja je stalno tvrdila da je mali gladan. 
A. i dalje doji  :D

----------


## mikka

u bolnici mi ga nisu dali na podoj nakon poroda, uvijek bi ga donosili sitog i uspavanog. jednom mi je sestra rekla da "nema sanse da dojim s ovakvim bradavicama" (?!). dosla sam doma s njim naviknutim na bocicu i nespremnim da sisa, ali nisam kupila adaptirano jer sam odlucila da ce nauciti sisati na jedan ili drugi nacin.
patronazna je bila ok, vidla je da mi je silno stalo do dojenja pa se malo potrudila da mi izdoji dok ne omeksa bradavica i tada je mali prvi puta uspio prihvatiti. nakon toga smo imali jos par borbi ali ja sam odlucila "ako je gladan, naucit ce" i tako je i bilo. hvala bogu, jer da smo imali probleme kao ove o kojima citam, nisam sigurna da bi bas bila tako samouvjerena (to je ono blazeno neznanje o kojem povremeno pisem).
imali smo dosta mali prirast, na donjoj granici, pa je pedica nakon sto je s 4 mjeseca dobio samo 200 grama rekla da ga moram nadohranjivati. dala sam mu jednu bocicu koju je, nakon sto je jedini put u zivotu odspavao 5 sati u komadu, cijelu povratio. i vise nikad.
uglavnom, rekla bi da sam imala vise srece nego pameti  :Grin:

----------


## Val

nemojte se ljutit, ali ja moram pitat jer ne znam jesam li ja to imala srece ili, mozda, kod drugih zene nije bio samo to problem.

naime, dosta puta sam citala kako zene kazu/pisu:
dobila sam bebu na prsa tek nakon 5 sati, 8 sati, 12 sati...i, ako sam dobro shvatila navodi se kao uzrok poteskoca u dojenju.

ja sam mrvice na prsa dobila nakon 5 dana, bili su mali, moje bradavice uvucene, hranili su ih na bocicu, a ipak su bez problema cicali vec taj prvi dan.
mozda je nama pomoglo to sto je sestra dezurala i pomagala nam. ne znam.

sto hocu reci, po mom iskustvu, taj prvi rani podoj ne moze biti uzrokom nedojenja. moze biti jedan od vise njih, ali nikako jedini.

ovo nikako ne znaci da nekoga prozivam nego sam totalna zbunjola oko toga.

----------


## Brunda

_Rodilište:_
Dobila sam ga prvi put na dojenje tek 4. dan zbog carskog reza i njegove žutice. Bez obzira na to mlijeko mi je nadošlo čim sam ga dobila na podoj, položaj nam je bio savršen i sve je teklo glatko, bez ijedne greške. Na pregledu sa 2 tjedna starosti tj. tjedan dana od otpusta iz rodilišta bio je u plusu 400 g od porođajne težine koja je bila 3010 g. Pedijatar super zadovoljan i pruža podršku da samo tako nastavimo i dalje.

_Patronažna:_
Već pri prvoj posjeti preporuča, u slučaju da štogod zapne sa dojenjem jednu vrstu adaptiranog te nam poklanja i njihov promotivni materijal. Napominje da između svakog podoja mora proći najmanje 2 sata.

Nakon 4 tjedna od rođenja odjednom panika! Bez obzira na njegove duge podoje (uspavana i lijena beba) nakon svakog nije prošlo niti 15 minuta on opet plače. _Savjeti okoline_ su da je sigurno gladan, da mi je mlijeko prevodenasto i slične gluposti. 
Zovem patronažnu i ona nas upućuje pedijatru.

_Pedijatar:_
Nakon što nas je patronažna uputila k njemu, zovem ga i naručuje nas ujutro natašte  :shock:  na probni podoj (vaganje prije i poslije). Nakon pola sata mučenja važu ga i pedijatar zaključuje kako je dobio *samo* 70 g u podoju i da je to puno premalo, da mora dobiti najmanje 100 g u jednom hranjenju   :Rolling Eyes:  

Počinjemo uz dojenje i sa obrokom adaptiranog. Dolazi do konfuzije i nakon samo jednog obroka na bočicu više ne želi prihvatiti dojku. 
Tu počinje začarani krug mog bjesomučnog izdajanja+adaptirano. 
Uz sav trud oko izdajanja mlijeka je sve manje i manje te nakon 15-ak dana ostajem bez skoro ijedene kapi mlijeka. Tu uz potporu okoline, pedijatra i patronažne odustajem od daljnjeg "maltretiranja" i predajem se adaptiranom   :Crying or Very sad:  

_Zaključak:_
Bez obzira na svu moju želju da dojim i edukaciju tokom trudnoće (očito na krivim mjestima i iz krivih izvora) odustali smo na samom početku, prvom skoku u razvoju.
U cijelo to vrijeme nisam dobila nikakvu podršku a kamoli dobar savjet od nikoga, ni od svojih bližnjih, niti, što je ono najgore, od ljudi kojima je to posao i koji su trebali biti tu sa ispravnim, ako ništa drugo, barem informacijama.
Jednom riječju, od savršenog početka (od prvog susreta Svena sa mojim dojkama - daleko od toga da je savršeno to što smo prvi podoj imali 4 dana nakon poroda) do prebrzog katastrofalnog kraja.

----------


## anki

prvo dijete - sama sam si kriva; u to vrijeme dojenje mi je bilo nešto jako odbojno, ne znam zašto  :? ; nisam imala *blage veze* kak se doji, kaj je izdajanje, a poteškoće da i ne spominjem. ja sam si mislila da dođeš doma s bebom, daš cicu, beba se najede i to je to   :Rolling Eyes:  
bolnica SD - nitko ništa da bi pomogao; neka žena iz sobe me uvjerila da mi mlijeko ne dolazi, nek si kupim "onaj neki sprej koji se štrca u nos" - rezultat: opaki mastitis na obje cice u roku 2 dana. kad je došla patronažna, koja je inače izuzetno prodojeća, nije mogla vjerovati u kojem stanju me našla. mama je u panici pozvala prijatelja dotora opće prakse koji mi je, živčan kaj uopće mora dolaziti, spičio injekciju "nekih antibiotika" i zabranio dojenje na par dana. tu je bio kraj.

drugo dijete - puno sam čitala i moram sad to ovdje javno obznaniti da *samo zahvaljujući rodinom forumu i informacijama koje sam tu našla ja sad DOJIM svoje dijete*  :Heart:   :Naklon:  
rodilište - opet SD - prestrašno sam razočarana pristupom dojenju - nakon poroda, ne samo da mi nisu dali bebu na prsa, nego ga nisam vidjela preko 30 sati zbog manjka kreveta na babinjačama (ali tu priču već dosta vas zna)  :Evil or Very Mad:   isto tako, kad sam zvala sestru da mi pomogne, rekla je sad ću nekog poslati i ništa...
kad sam došla doma - opet mastitis...i sigurna sam da bi opet odustala da se nisam sjetila svega kaj sam tu pročitala, te da nisam imala podršku od nekih cura s foruma  :Heart:   strašno me bolilo, tresla me groznica, sva sam bila nikakva, ali onda ko da se neki inat u meni probudio i nisam se dala. ali mislim da je od izuzetne važnosti bilo to da sam ja ovaj put znala da je mastitis prolazno stanje i da to ne znači kraj dojenja. isto tako sam znala da regade jednom moraju proći, da bol i nelagoda moraju proći, da se može dojiti i sa uvučenim bradavicama, sjetila sam se brojnih priča cura kojima je bilo isto tako ili još gore, onih kojima su bebe odgrizle pola bradavice, pa se nisu dale....
moram reći i da je patronažna bila super, gledala me kako dojim, ispravljala položaj, savjetovala (i to je sama inzistirala, nije se dala smesti ni otjerati; jer ja sam počela nešto kao znam ja to sve...ali ona je oprala ruke, sjela kraj nas  rekla idemo! da vidim...). isto tako i druga patronažna, koja je od frendice mama, pa je došla "prek veze" - ona mi je bila i s prvim djetetom - divna žena, prodojeća, poticala me i za platnene...
bedastih komentara uvijek ima, i to od onih najbližih, pa do slučajnih prolaznika...tipični, kaj su cure već navele:
zakaj opet jede, pa malo prije je jeo; daj mu vode, vidiš da je žedan; kad će ta nadohrana...  :Rolling Eyes:  

bitno se informirati, a s tim dolazi i neka sigurnost, tako da onda nema problema   :Wink:  

još da spomenem i dr. stanojevića; on je jedini došao i rekao: 
sve dude i bočice izbacite iz kuće, ne treba vam to; isključivo dojite do 6.mj. - nikakva voda, čajeki ni sokići!
jedino je šteta kaj e on došao to zadnje jutro kad sam ja već odlazila  :/ 

eto ja malo odužila   :Embarassed:  

[/b]

----------


## Maja

> drugo dijete - puno sam čitala i moram sad to ovdje javno obznaniti da *samo zahvaljujući rodinom forumu i informacijama koje sam tu našla ja sad DOJIM svoje dijete*


hvala ti, anki   :Heart:

----------


## Brunda

Samo da još napomenem, kada nam je pedijatar nakon probnog podoja i vaganja rekao da premalo dobiva u jednom podoju, Sven je bio star 4 tjedna i do tada je već dobio 800 g!!!

----------


## anki

*val* nije to razlog ne dojenju, ali može recimo dovesti do mastitisa koji onda može dovesti do prestanka dojenja


još sam se sjetila da me sestra kod pedijatrice napala u vezi moje prehrane za vrijeme dojenja - navela mi je da smijem jesti samo kuhano i lešo - strože nego dijetalno; nikako jaja i ne znam kaj sve nije nabrojala, a to sve zato kaj se malom čistilo ličeko, a ona je zabrijala da je to alergijski osip   :Rolling Eyes:  
ista me napala i da previše često dojim, da to nikako nije dobro ni za bebu, a pogotovo ne za mene jer da će mi beba uništiti cice. 
a najkrizniji trenutak je bio kad me opet ta ista sestra (zajedno s pedijatricom) natjerala da izvažemo bebu, pa nek ga onda podojim, pa onda opet na vaganje, da one vide da li on išta pojede. s tim da si je sestra krivo zapisala kilažu, pa je ispalo da je nakon 10min sisanja on još smršavio  :shock:   to je bio jedini put da sam se plakala i bila nesigurna u sebe tj. počelo me proždirati ono pitanje: da li pojede dovoljno?

srećom, izgleda da je ta sestra bila samo na zamjeni   :Grin:

----------


## anki

[quote="Maja"]


> hvala ti, anki


ne, hvala vama   :Heart:  

sad to ispada ko da ja nekome podilazim ili ne znam kaj   :Rolling Eyes:  

ali to je stvarno istina. znate da ja inače baš nemam dlake na jeziku  :Grin:

----------


## egemama

prvo dijete, prije 8 godina:

rodiliste;
- dojenje po rasporedu
- odvojenost zbog zutice
- sesirici zbog "losih" bradavica

pedijatrica nakon 10 dana zbog jos uvijek ne nadoknadene porodajne tezine: dojite i dalje, ali nakon svakog podoja ponudite bocicu s adaptiranim (uz papiric s kojim cu ostvariti popust u odredenoj trgovini) a bez ikakvog savjeta za dojenje. ona me najvise pokolebala.

i hrpa savjeta; pa ni ja nisam dojila a vidi moje dijete kako je lijepo i zdravo

dojila 4 mj sa sesiricima uz bocicu adaptiranog s popustom nakon svakog podoja.


drugo dijete; forum, portal, savjetnice, uz probleme na pocetku, ali iste te cice doje uspjesno vec skoro 11mj   :Wink:

----------


## Maja

[quote="anki"]


> anki prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> hvala ti, anki  
> 
> 
> ne, hvala vama   
> 
> ...


ne, hvala tebi   :Heart:   :Smile:  

ne ispada kao da podilaziš, meni je tako užasno važno pročitati zašto smo tu, pročitati da smo nekome promijenili život, da se cijela mašinerija dojenja koju vozimo računa, da nije tu sama zbog sebe, ko neki spomenik.
I ove priče kako su vam zeznuli dojenje su mi isto važne, uvijek me iznova naljute i razbjesne i podsjete.

----------


## sladjanaf

1. dijete: zeznula nas je prvenstveno bolnica koja nam nije dala dojenje zbog žutice. to je trajalo samo dva dana, ali je bilo dovoljno da Diana ne želi dojku uopće primiti u usta. 
sekundarno sam zeznula ja jer nisam bila uporna.

2. dijete: i ja i Karlo zajednički. karlo jer je na dojci htio biti non-stop, a ja jer nisam više imala snage za to. pa je krenula jedna bočica adaptiranog i sve se okrenulo. vrlo brzo.

----------


## TONI

U rodilištu mi je bilo OK. Sestre su se stvarno (Merkur) trudile oko nas dvije prvorotkinje koje smo ih x puta zvale. No, s dolaskom kući...
Patronažna - priča za sebe. Savjeti tipa: maximalno dojite do 20 min. po podoju, obavezno dajte dudu-varalicu, bilo bi dobro uvesti malo čaja i najbolji biser - na vašem mjestu ja bih svakako davala navečer jednu bočicu adaptiranog (naravno, dala mi i prospekt toga proizvođača) kako bi beba bolje spavala i napredovala. Pedijatrica - puna usta pohvala dojenju, dala mi i Rodin letak, ali: 650 grama u prvom mjesecu je možda premalo - pokušajte joj dati malo adaptiranog. I nakon 3. mj - umoženi letak o nadohrani sa savjetom s 2,5 mj. uvedite postepeno sokove, s 9. mj - još uvijek dojite? Pa dobro to je vaše pravo i sl.
Uglavnom prvi mjesec, dva bila potpuno zbunjena i izbezumljena pitanjima jel gladna, napreduje li dobro i sl. Preživjela jedan gadan zastoj milijeka. Zvala par puta cure na SOS telefonu i zahvaljujući potpori MM-a i moje mame sve prevladali i dojili do 20 mjeseci.   :Smile:

----------


## snoopygirl

splitsko rodilište
- vaganje nakon podoja
- donošenje po rasporedu

patronažna
- vaše dijete je ljena beba
- nezna sisati
- dajte mu bocu, gladno je
- probajte nuditi dojku, ali sumnjam da ćete uspjeti

meni je patronažna bila dovoljna
u rodilištu sam zaradila katastrofalne ragade, to prihvaćam kao svoju krivnju, no bio je presudan događaj s patronažnom. okolina....mm me tješio, davao mi nadu da će uspjeti, ali ni on nije znao kako da uspijemo. mladi i nesigurni, tada nam je samo beba bila bitna, pa tako i da nebude gladan. za nefalit, izašli smo iz rodilišta s slomljenom ključnom kosti, i vrlo jakom prehladom. drugima i nisam dala prići, a tko mi je prilazio nije davao savjete...pucao me takav baby blues s svim tim u kompletu, da sam satima znala plakati mm-u u naručju, nespavala uopće jedno 3 tjedna, prvi put usnula s apaurinom.
sad, nama je odma rečeno da nemožemo dojiti, tako da nije bilo savjeta za skokove u razvoju, dohrani i sl.
ukratko, pokopali su nas u startu....
o dojenju nisam znala ništa. grozno mi se prisjećati.

----------


## anki

> pročitati da smo nekome promijenili život


evo, nama jeste   :Kiss:

----------


## snoopygirl

> splitsko rodilište
> - vaganje nakon podoja
> - donošenje po rasporedu
> 
> patronažna
> - vaše dijete je ljena beba
> - nezna sisati
> - dajte mu bocu, gladno je
> - probajte nuditi dojku, ali sumnjam da ćete uspjeti
> ...

----------


## m@m@

Rodiliste:
uopce mi nisu pomogle, prvi put kad su mi donjeli malenu, zamolila sam sestru da mi pokaze kako da dojim, samo mi stisla bradavicu, da vidi dali imam mlijeka, stavila ju na sisu i dovidjenja. sama sam se borila. nisu mi rekli da se moram izdajati, cice su mi bile kao kamen. srecom, cura koja je samnom bila u sobi, pokazala mi je kako se moram izdojiti.
patronazna:
ajd, bila je ok. dolazila je svaki dan, imala sam jake ranice, plakala od boli, ali nisam htjela odustati. tu mi je patronazna bila velika podrska!! no, rekla mi je da se vise ne moram izdajati...naravno...dobila sam upalu. temperatura 39 stupnjeva...ali nisam se dala. pila caja, antibiotike, cuvala se, samo da spustim tu temperatura, da malu opet mogu dojiti. hvala bogu, uspijele smo!!!
mama i svekrva:
ajme meni, kako su dosadne. misle da sve znaju!! kad su bile ove vrucine, svaki dan je bilo, daj maloj caja, sta ne vidis da je zedna...a meni tlak raste i raste. ali eto, skuzile su valjda da mi nista ne mogu i u zadnje vrijeme su zasutile, a ja jos uvijek SAMO DOJIM!!! :D  :D  :D

----------


## Brunda

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> pročitati da smo nekome promijenili život
> 
> 
> evo, nama jeste


I nama, ali se moramo još malo strpiti za rezultate   :Smile:

----------


## samba

U rodilištu su  me natezali po sisama, jedni govorili ima mlijeka, drugi nema! kad sam ju išla podojiti (bila je u inkubatoru), poslije vaganja su rekli da je popila samo 10 ml i da je to premalo da ću ju dolazit hraniti na bočicu i gotova priča! Ja sam bila toliko iscrpljena od svih problema i komplikacija da nisam reagirala, uglavnom nisam imala snage za borbu. Uglavnom, kad smo došle doma nisam ni pomišljala dati joj sisu jer iz njih ništa više nije išlo, a i došle smo doma s 2 kg pa sam se bojala da mi dijete ne umre od gladi. Nadam se da ću drugo uspjeti dojiti!

----------


## Stijena

> I ove priče kako su vam zeznuli dojenje su mi isto važne, uvijek me iznova naljute i razbjesne i podsjete.


da budemo sasvim iskreni, ja nikoga ne krivim da mi je netko drugi zeznuo dojenje, ako ga je već netko zeznuo, zeznula sam ga sama i nema riječi koje bi opisale taj osjećaj krivnje koji poznaje samo onaj tko ga je doživo. 
Ovo što sam ja iznijela u svom slučaju, iznijela sam neke činjenice za koje smatram da su kumulativno, u interakciji jedna s drugom, možda dovele do toga. 
Možda, samo možda, da je splet nekih tih okolnosti bio drugačiji, a pogotovo da je podrška stručnog med. osoblja bila bolja u smislu da u nekakvom pp razdoblju majka ionako ima premalo samopouzdanja, pa joj još ne treba stalno joj ga i sustavno rušiti...možda bi to profunkcioniralo drugačije.

----------


## Maja

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ove priče kako su vam zeznuli dojenje su mi isto važne, uvijek me iznova naljute i razbjesne i podsjete.
> 
> 
> da budemo sasvim iskreni, ja nikoga ne krivim da mi je netko drugi zeznuo dojenje, ako ga je već netko zeznuo, zeznula sam ga sama i nema riječi koje bi opisale taj osjećaj krivnje koji poznaje samo onaj tko ga je doživo.


  :Crying or Very sad:  
Jedino mi pada na pamet uzaludno: "Nemoj, nemoj se tako osjećati." 
Nisi imala odgovarajuću podršku na mjestima na kojima je to bilo ključno zato jer netko drugi nije mislio da je dojenje dovoljno važno i imaš potpuno pravo biti ljuta. A ne kriviti sebe.

----------


## sladjanaf

> da budemo sasvim iskreni, ja nikoga ne krivim da mi je netko drugi zeznuo dojenje, ako ga je već netko zeznuo, zeznula sam ga sama i nema riječi koje bi opisale taj osjećaj krivnje koji poznaje samo onaj tko ga je doživo.


baš ovako.

----------


## pepi

> Stijena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> da budemo sasvim iskreni, ja nikoga ne krivim da mi je netko drugi zeznuo dojenje, ako ga je već netko zeznuo, zeznula sam ga sama i nema riječi koje bi opisale taj osjećaj krivnje koji poznaje samo onaj tko ga je doživo. 
> 
> 
> baš ovako.


xxx.....

----------


## snoopygirl

> Maja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I ove priče kako su vam zeznuli dojenje su mi isto važne, uvijek me iznova naljute i razbjesne i podsjete.
> 
> 
> da budemo sasvim iskreni, ja nikoga ne krivim da mi je netko drugi zeznuo dojenje, *ako ga je već netko zeznuo, zeznula sam ga sama i nema riječi koje bi opisale taj osjećaj krivnje koji poznaje samo onaj tko ga je doživo.* Ovo što sam ja iznijela u svom slučaju, iznijela sam neke činjenice za koje smatram da su kumulativno, u interakciji jedna s drugom, možda dovele do toga. 
> Možda, samo možda, da je splet nekih tih okolnosti bio drugačiji, a pogotovo da je podrška stručnog med. osoblja bila bolja u smislu da u nekakvom pp razdoblju majka ionako ima premalo samopouzdanja, pa joj još ne treba stalno joj ga i sustavno rušiti...možda bi to profunkcioniralo drugačije.


definitivno potpisujem. pisanje i izražavanje mi je 0 bodova.

----------


## Brunda

> sladjanaf prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Stijena prvotno napisa
> ...


Ooo, ja itekako krivim. Mislim da friška mama ima dovoljno strahova, neduomica, nesigurnosti, viška hormona i hrpu drugih stvari koje ne pridonose samopouzdanju, i da bi baš zato oni koji su se  školovali i plaćeni su da tu budu radi njih, morali pokazati malo više obzira, znanja i spremnosti pomoći im u tim situacijama.
O educiranosti mama ne želim ni govoriti, jer iz svog iskustva znam da sam još u trudnoći čitala i informirala se gdje god sam mogla. Loše je u tome što su mi izvori (barem što se tiče dojenja) bili krivi, ali kako bih ja to kao prvorotka mogla znati. A pedijatar i patronažna su samo potpirivali te zablude.
I zato ih krivim, itekako. 
A osjećaj krivice sam imala dugo, i znam kako je to ružan osjećaj. Ali s vremenom sam ga se oslobodila baš iz tog razloga što znam da sam tada učinila sve što sam mogla i znala.
I dan danas mi je krivo što nisam dojila svoje dijete, krivo mi je zbog njega, ali osjećaj vlastite krivice više nemam.
Od tada sam se educirala, zanm daleko više, i puna sam samopouzdanja s kojim ču dočekati svoje drugo dijete i drugu šansu za dojenje   :Smile:

----------


## leonisa

> pročitati da smo nekome promijenili život



ja sam tu zahvaljujuci vama.
Leu dojim, zaljubljena sam u dojenje, obozavam uciti o dojenju, obozavam siriti znanje o dojenju.
jer kad se sjetim sebe, totalna tabula rasa, s Leom na sisi u rodilistu i sve one krive smjernice i poteze, samo jedna velika zelja i vas koje ste mi otvorile oci, bile tu uz nas dvije kad nitko nije, kad su nas svi spustali, demoralizirali, okrenuli ledja, upucivali nas na put koji je vodio ka katastrofi ...rodin portal, forum, savjetnice, cure iza monitora i telefona dali su nam sve sto nam je u tom trenutku bilo potrebno.
i opet naglasavam da nije bilo vas ne bi bila tu gdje jesam  :Heart:  
ooogggrrrloooommnnoooo hvala!!

nadam se da cu jednom uspijeti sve to vratiti!

----------


## leonisa

ja ne mislim da je mama kriva.
ne znam zasto ali nema te sile koja bi me u to uvjerila.
ne ako je zeljela. i na kraju nije uspjela. kriv je netko drugi ali ne majka.
krivo je medicinsko osoblje koje bi trebalo biti tu i dati ti pravi savjet i potporu. ali ono je nedovoljno educirano i nedovoljno motivirano.
krivi su proizvodjaci nadomjestaka za majcino mlijeko. jer igraju tako podlo i tako prljavo.
krivo je nedojeci raspolozeno okruzenje. a takvo je jer je needucirano. a needucirano je jer je marketing tako jak.
ne, majka nije kriva.

svim majkama   :Love:

----------


## Stijena

ma znamo svi što mi ovdje mislimo o tome  :Love:  
...ali mi, zapravo ja koja nisam uspjela, kad na ovome forumu vidim da su neke majke i s puno većim problemima (npr. mastitis/ragade... - ja ga/ih nikada nisam imala jer sam se  izdajala da bi moj   :Saint:   uopće išta imao od mog mlijeka) uz silnu upornost i samo upornost uspjele, a ja nisam....onda počinjem uz sve ovo ostalo koje nije ništa manje krivo od mene, razmišljati da možda ja nisam bila dovoljno uporna. 
Ali jedno je o tome razmišljati sada, hladne galve, dvije i pol godine kasnije, a drugo je bilo tada s gladnim (hipotrofičnim!) novorođenčetom u naručju, pod hormonima, dojmovima i inom već nabrojenom.

----------


## leonisa

svaka osoba je individua za sebe. i svaka osoba se na svoj nacin nosi sa svojim problemima.
tako je i kod dojenja. vaganje je ovdje nemoguce. usporedjivanje je nemoguce.
ti si u datom trenutku ucinila sve sto si tada mogla (ma koliko ti se sada to cinilo drukcije) i ti si najmanje kriva. zapravo nisi uopce trebala prolaziti kroz to sto si prolazila. kao ni jedna majka. niti se osjecati tako kako se osjecas. i zbog toga mi je jako zao.

----------


## Maja

> ma znamo svi što mi ovdje mislimo o tome  
> ...ali mi, zapravo ja koja nisam uspjela, kad na ovome forumu vidim da su neke majke i s puno većim problemima (npr. mastitis/ragade... - ja ga/ih nikada nisam imala jer sam se  izdajala da bi moj    uopće išta imao od mog mlijeka) uz silnu upornost i samo upornost uspjele, a ja nisam....onda počinjem uz sve ovo ostalo koje nije ništa manje krivo od mene, razmišljati da možda ja nisam bila dovoljno uporna. 
> Ali jedno je o tome razmišljati sada, hladne galve, dvije i pol godine kasnije, a drugo je bilo tada s gladnim (hipotrofičnim!) novorođenčetom u naručju, pod hormonima, dojmovima i inom već nabrojenom.


Definitivno je različito. Ali, znaš, svaka od nas ima i potpuno pravo ne uspjeti, reći "ne mogu više, ne želim više, dosta mi je dojenja", i na kraju, pravo i odustati. Neće svaka žena uspjeti u dojenju i to je jednostavno životna činjenica. Ni tada ne treba osjećati krivnju. Ali, ako nije uspjela jer je izostala podrška, pomoć, znanje koje je moralo biti tamo,a nije, onda ima posve pravo biti ljuta.

----------


## upornamama

*leonisa*  :Love:  
Blago vama koje ne možete shvatiti osjećaj krivnje onih mama koje nisu uspjele dojiti. Ja sam prošla zaista mukotrpan put relaktacije u kojem sam svaki dan (trajalo je 4 mjeseca) osjećala da sam manje vrijedna i krivila samu sebe što se nisam bolje informirala  misleći da je dojenje nešto što jednostavno mora ići glatko...(hvala vam Rode na pomoći   :Heart:  )

Nabrajam kako je išlo:
Tečaj za trudnice:
-dijete mora jesti svaka 3h
-podoj treba trajati 20 min.
-ne uspavljivati na sisi

Rodilište:
-oglušuju se na moje molbe da mi pomognu
-dohranjuju bez mog znanja i donose situ bebu

Patronažna:
-za povećanje količine mlijeka treba se izdajati pola sata, i to za svaki podoj po jednu dojku, da bi bilo slično dojenju (!)
-davati između obroka čaj

----------


## Bubica

> da budemo sasvim iskreni, ja nikoga ne krivim da mi je netko drugi zeznuo dojenje, ako ga je već netko zeznuo, zeznula sam ga sama i nema riječi koje bi opisale taj osjećaj krivnje koji poznaje samo onaj tko ga je doživo.


o, ja sam se ovako osjećala dok nisam znala u čemu je kvaka, ali sada kada znam odgovore na sva ona pitanja koja su me mučila (zahvaljujući rodi) i na koja su mi svi davali poluinformacije, često i kontradiktorne, sada sustav stvarno okrivljujem za moj neuspjeh u dojenju. Pogotovo stoga, što se niti nakon šest godina stvari nisu puno pomakle s mjesta...

----------


## spajalica

ne stignem procitati sve, ali savet o sesiricima je meni bio koban da mi dojenje bude iskljucivo nesto sto je potrebno radi djeteta. dojila sam 15 mjeseci s istim i mogu vam reci da sam si obecala nakon toga spaliti se sesirice. sad sam imala priliku da sve probam ispocetka. cak sam i kupila sesirice zlu ne trebali, ali dojim evo vec dva mjeseca iskljucivo i to bez njih. i moram reci fakat je drugacije, cak je i zadovoljstvo   :Grin:

----------


## piplica

Nisam baš bila premlada kada sam rodila prvo, ali sam bila prva iz društva sa bebom, nisam imala pojma ni o čemu, pa tako niti o dojenju.
Na trudničkom tečaju sam čula osnovne informacije o dojenju i  prednosti za majku i dijete.
Kako sam ja prvu trudnoću radila do kraja, jednom prilikom sam malo popričala sa kolegicom (inače pedagogicom) o dojenju, odnosno ona me pitala da li želim dojiti. Odgovorila sam da zaista želim, ukoliko budem imala mlijeka. Ona mi je na to odgovorila da će svaka majka, ako zaista želi dojiti, imati mlijeka. Samo moraš biti uporna. Tada nije bilo Rode, ali meni je bila dovoljna ova rečenica da si zacrtam cilj. Dojenje.
Naravno, nakon što sam rodila, otkrila sam zašto cure odustaju...naime, iako sam odmah po porodu dobila dijete na prsa, iako sam bila u sobi sa djetetom 24 sata, iako mi je bio po cijele danei noći na cici, od mlijeka miti M. Pao je u tri dana sa 3.700 na 3.300, pedijatrica uvela nadohranu na žličicu, ali mi je rekla da prije svake nadohrane stavim dijete da da vuče 15 min na jednu i 15 min na drugu cicu. On je bio nervozan, meni bradavice uvučene (nekako sam ih prstima izvlačila), ragade duboke, bolne, a ja očajna. Proplakala sam tri potopa... Moja cimerica mlijeka k´ó u priči, špricala je do prozora, svaka sestra koja je ušla u sobu štipala me za cice i govorila: ništa od mlijeka ovdje..a ja opet u plač...kakva sam ja to majka, kada ne mogu svog mladunca prehraniti...
Moja majka mi je stalno ponavljala onu famoznu: Nisam niti ja tebe dojila, pa šta ti fali!  Bila sam iscrpljena od dugog poroda, imala sam puno bolnih šavova i hematoma, hemeroide da i ne spominjem.... ALI NISAM SE DALA! Puno mi je pomogao i moj šogor, ginekolog, koji mi je svaki dan govorio da mi dobro ide, da samo tako nastavim i da će mlijeko sigurno nadoći. I stiglo je, peti dan, na odlasku iz rodilišta. Nemam riječi kojim bi opisala taj osjećaj ujutro, kada sam osjetila teške dojke, pune mlijeka!  Božji dar.
Sa drugim je sve išlo puno lakše, mlijeko sam dobila četvrti dan, ali sam bila potpuno opuštena, jer sam bila sigurna u sebe.
Tijekom svih mjeseci dojenja (prvo 11 mj, drugo 16 mj) nije bilo niti jedne situacije koja me pokolebala, iako sam se naslušala gluposti.
I mogu ponosno reći da su sve moje prijateljice koje su rodile poslije , mene zvale za savjete u vezi dojenja, a danas mi kažu koliko im je tada to značilo.

----------


## MGrubi

> ao je u tri dana sa 3.700 na 3.300,


poslije poroda sve bebe gube na težini, do 10% se smatra ok

----------


## MGrubi

u prva tri dana

----------


## tibica

Moje iskustvo je više manje pozitivno. Mislim da smo imali sreće i, naravno, RODU!
U rodilištu: 
-dobila sam ju na podoj 10 min nakon poroda
-2 sata nakon poroda su mi je donjeli u sobu i više se nismo odvajale
-svaka sestra koja je došla u sobu je pitala: Mama, kako ide dojenje? Odgovor je bio: Super, nema problema.
-3. dan sam imala zastoj i prije nego su me otpustili jedna sestra mi je pregledala cice i objasnila kako da masiram cice i da stavljam obloge da razbijem kvrge.

Pedijatrica u rodilištu nas je (iz samo njoj poznatih razloga) naručila još 2 puta na vaganje nakon izlaska iz rodilišta i nagovarala me da joj dam AD. Naravno nisam ju poslušala i nisam više dolazila na vaganja.

Patronažna je bila prodojeći nastrojena ali svejedno je preporučila AD nakon večernjeg obroka jer je mala jako slabo dobivala na težini. Na kraju me pohvalila što ju nisam poslušala. (Oni se moraju opravdati nekako. Moraju preporučiti AD jer ih struka tako glupo uči.)

Pedijatrica:
-dojite ju svaka 3 sata po 20 min, između samo prokuhane vodice
-dajte joj AD zbog bljucanja i kilaže (nisam poslušala)
I ona je bila zadovoljna kad je mala počela dobivati samo na cici.

Roditelji i okolina:
-pa da, sve je to lijepo, ali ona ti slabo dibiva, morat ćeš joj dati nadohranu

MM - samo potpora i niti jedna riječ obeshrabrenja

----------


## piplica

> ao je u tri dana sa 3.700 na 3.300,
> 			
> 		
> 
> poslije poroda sve bebe gube na težini, do 10% se smatra ok



Gle, znam ja to danas, mislim da se to zove fiziološki pad težine kod novoređenčadi, samo tada to nisam znala...

----------


## Vivica

Danas smo bili kod pedijatrice na mjesečnom pregledu, i kad je vidjela kako je bebek bljucnuo i kako je dobro uhranjen, rekla mi je da ne smijem hraniti dijete u kraćim razmacima od 3 sata, a poželjno bi bilo i svaka 4 sata. Kad sam rekla da me zna tražiti svaka 2 sata, rekla je da je to samo za neuhranjenu djecu.   :Evil or Very Mad:  

Naravno da sam ponosna što moje dijete lijepo napreduje isključivo od mog mlijeka!

U rodilištu sam jedva dojela, makar na SD imaju kao prodojeću politiku. Beba je bila kod mene, ali nije znao uhvatiti bradavicu, a ni ja se nisam znala namjestiti. Išlo je jedino kada ga je netko od doktora ili sestara uhvatio za glavu i (sorry na izrazu) nabio na bradavicu. Ali stave ga i odu, a drugi put opet ne znamo, a nikog nema da na nam pokaže... Pri izlasku iz bolnice on gladan i plače, ja nervozna, sestre samo gledaju kad ćemo više van da oslobodimo krevet. Pitam sestru da bih ga podojila, kaže ona da ga podojim kući, kažem ja da nam ne ide dojenje, na to ona mrtva hladna nek mu dam adaptirano.

Ali uspjeli smo i to bez kapi adaptiranog s moje strane! Hvala Rodi.

----------


## Sirius Black

> patronazna:
> - upotreba caja za dojilje odredjenog proizvodjaca radi kolicine i kvalitete mlijeka


Kaj je tu loše? Mislila sam kupiti taj čaj za svaki slučaj, ne znam da li kaj pomogne, ali valjda ne može štetiti... :?

----------


## macek

sirius black, ne mogu sad naširoko, pa ću ukratko - količina mlijeka se povećava učestalim djetetovim sisanjem, tj. dojenjem na zahtjev, čaj ti nije potreban. i čaj sigurno ne povećava kvalitetu majčinog mlijeka, ono je kvalitetno samo po sebi, nema nekvalitetnog.   :Wink:   ali ako ti je fino, možeš piti.

----------


## LeaB

Tko mi je zeznuo dojenje?

*Ja*. Sad se borim s osjećajem krivnje. No svakim danom si sve više opraštam. To je pravi problem.

----------


## macek

da se vratim na temu:

- odvojene potpuno 2 i pol dana u rodilištu
- nakon toga donose mi ju najčešće nahranjenu, ona spava, kad se konačno probudi i krene dojit, dolazi sestra i skine mi ju sa cice jer je vrijeme da odnesu bebe   :Evil or Very Mad: 
- zbog bočice u bolnici ne zna uhvatit cicu - ragade
-kad je mlijeko navrlo, ubrzo su mi se stvorile kvrge, zastoj - veli sestra "sad kad vam odnesu bebu, morate se izdajat jer ćete inače do jutra dobit temperaturu i nećete ići doma" umjesto da mi ostavi dijete
- izgubila više od 10 % na težini, u otpusnom napisali da je do pada na težini došlo zbog rijetkog hranjenja na zahtjev   :Evil or Very Mad: 


sos nisam zvala, ali sam čitala tekstove sa portala i nismo se dale, uspjele smo. ali lako su nam mogli zeznuti dojenje, a da ne velim koliko su ga otežali i zagorčali nam sam početak..

super što ovdje imamo breastfeeding friendly zonu!

----------


## leonisa

> - nakon toga donose mi ju najčešće nahranjenu, ona spava, kad se konačno probudi i krene dojit, dolazi sestra i skine mi ju sa cice jer je vrijeme da odnesu bebe  
> - zbog bočice u bolnici ne zna uhvatit cicu - ragade
> -kad je mlijeko navrlo, ubrzo su mi se stvorile kvrge, zastoj - veli sestra "sad kad vam odnesu bebu, morate se izdajat jer ćete inače do jutra dobit temperaturu i nećete ići doma" umjesto da mi ostavi dijete
> - izgubila više od 10 % na težini
> 
> super što ovdje imamo breastfeeding friendly zonu!


x

----------


## MGrubi

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> patronazna:
> - upotreba caja za dojilje odredjenog proizvodjaca radi kolicine i kvalitete mlijeka
> 
> 
> Kaj je tu loše? Mislila sam kupiti taj čaj za svaki slučaj, ne znam da li kaj pomogne, ali valjda ne može štetiti... :?


ne može štetiti , no ipak su bolji pravi čajevi a ne instant verzije 
bitno je piti puno tekućine
bilo juhe, kompoti, čajevi ... no ako ti je ostalo dosta kila nakon poroda bolje je da piješ čistu vodu, da ne unosiš nepotreban dodatni šečer   :Wink:

----------


## fegusti

Prvo dijete (prije 11 godina):
rođena s 3200, iz rodilišta izašla s 2900, na pregledu s mjesec dana 3500.
Pedijatrica je rekla da je to malo i da počnem dohranjivati adaptiranim.
Ja sam smatrala da nije potrebno jer se beba ne buni.
Nakon 20 dana počinje neutješno plakati i ja nakon 3 dana posustajem i počinjem je dohranjivati adapiranim.
Dojila sam još 3 mjeseca, ali sve manje, a sve više davala adaptirano.
(tada se s dohranom, odnosno uvođenjem drugih namirnica počinjalo, bez obzira na dojenje, s djetetova navršena 3 mjeseca.)

Drugo dijete (prije 8 mjeseci):
težak porod (ruptura rektuma i analnog sfinktera), dijete 4100, stalno gladno, loše hvata sisu, ragade i krvarenje iz bradavica.
Na adaptiranom je od drugog dana rođenja i to svakim danom sve više.
Kupila sam i izdajalicu pa se pokušavala izdajati misleći si time poštediti bradavice, ali jedva da bih prekrila dno posudice.
Nakon 36 dana prestajem dojiti.  :Sad:  

S prvim bih djetetom uspjela dojiti dulje i izbjeći adaptirano samo da sam bila educiranija i da sam znala da ću češćim dojenjem potaknuti laktaciju.
S drugim djetetom je problem bio u meni jer se nakon svih šavova, nemogućnosti mokrenja i bolova nisam uspjela nositi i s bolnim dojkama i mališom koji je uspjevao hvatati samo bradicu. 
Uz to me ulovio i baby blues. Bila sam totalno demoralizirana i nesposobna za borbu.
Zapravo, ne krivim sebe već splet okolnosti koji mi je porod učinio hororom.

----------


## vještičica

Porodilište
- carski, 24h bez bebe, donijeli je samo da je vidim
- sutradan ja temperaturu, ona CRP i bilirubin do neba - rezultat svaka na svoju intenzivnu na tri dana za koje vrijeme je hranjena na flašicu. Kod mene mlijeka niotkud  :Sad:  (a niko ni ne pita :/ )
- kad su je donijeli, dali i otišli. na pitanje jel dobro radim dobila odgovor "odlično vam ide" a ja bradavice u krastama, boli do neba, suzdržavam se da ne vrisnem kad prihvati dojku...  :Sad:  
- donošenje na 3h, nema dojenja noću (da se mame odmore)
- dodavanje adaptiranog nakon podoja (do 50ml, pitala sam koliko)
- noću dohrana adaptiranim, ali na čašu, ne na flašicu
- na polasku pitam jel treba da dajem adaptirano, vele, ne treba, navući će ona sebi, velika je :/
- u 23h to isto veče MM juri u dežurnu apoteku, jer M urla neprekidno već tri sata, ma šta mi radili da je smirimo. Mlijeka jednostavno nije bilo dovoljno da se najede  :Sad:  Od tad nakon svakog podoja bar malo adaptiranog  :Sad: 

Patronažna
nit smrdi - nit miriše. Ni pomogla - ni odmogla. Izvagala i poprašila pupak. Komentarisala da je u stanu prevruće i da trebam bebi dati vode.  A i bila je samo tri puta. Što se mene tiče - tri puta previše.

Ostali
- što se patiš, daj joj da se najede
- plače - gladna je
- na spava - gladna je 
- kako duraš kad samo visi sa tebe
- daj joj vode/čaja/soka
- ti pij mlijeko (!?) i dosta supe da mlijeko bude bolje 
- ...

Upornošću mazge, uz podršku muža, i toliku silnu želju da dojim svoje dijete, konačno smo izbacili adaptirano na početku dohrane :D
*HVALA RODE!*  :Heart:

----------


## meda

> sto hocu reci, po mom iskustvu, taj prvi rani podoj ne moze biti uzrokom nedojenja. moze biti jedan od vise njih, ali nikako jedini.
> 
> .


nije to bas tako jednostavno. svaki slucaj je prica za sebe, svako dijete drugacije reagira, i nikada ne mozes sa sigurnoscu znati da ti bas to nece zeznuti dojenje.   super je sto su tvoje bebe  odmah prihvatile cicu, ali mnoga djeca nisu, a to je onda potaklo niz problema, neadekvatnih rjesenja, nedostatka podrske..
nekoj djeci sitnica moze zeznuti dojenje, a neka doje uza sve ono sto se preporuca ne raditi kako bi se dojenje odrzalo, zato bolje ne riskirati! 

moje dijete nije htjelo uopce prihvatiti dojku, stalno je spavalo kad bi mi ga donijeli, na kraju su prihvatili  da mu ne daju caj, ali su mi ga stalno odnosili, a kad je bio sa mnom odbijali mi pomoci da ga stavim da sisa (uz komentare da mucim sebe i dijete, da sam nehumana jer ne dam drugim zenama spavati, jedna sestra je cak rekla 'roda, to su vam sve gluposti!' - kao roda je izmislila dojenje   :Rolling Eyes:  ). na kraju je dijete izgubilo vise od 10% porodajne tezine i predlagali su mi da ga nadohranjuju adaptiranim ili da ga stave na infuziju. pedijatrica u bolnici je rekla da ja ne mogu dojiti jer ne znam i jer nemam mlijeka, i dobrano se izderala na mene da sto ja izvodim i zasto ne sutim kao sve ostale zene tamo :shock: 
kao veliku prepreku dojenje bi navela i one glupe jastuke u koje su zamotane bebe i neudobne krevete u kojima ja nisam nikako mogla naci udoban polozaj, i epiziotomiju   :Grin:  

da ipak uspijem u dojenju je pomogla moja tvrdoglavost i odlucnost da dojim, nesto malo znanja o dojenju sakupljenog na rodi, odluka da odem iz bolnice na vlastiti zahtjev kad su mi predlagali da ga nadohranjuju, velika, velika podrska i savjeti dvije prijateljice rode, podrska muza koji mi je masirao cice kad je doslo do zastoja mlijeka, moja i mm-ova prodojeca obitelj. imali smo nekih nesuglasica oko caja i vode, to mi jos danas ne moze oprostiti  :Laughing:

----------


## mama sanja

Kod *1. djeteta:*
1. rodilište - flaša bez pitanja, nikakva pomoć od sestara, živčane kad god bih ih pozvala u pomoć, a dojenje ne ide...
2. *moje tadašnje neznanje*
3. zatim od patronažne nikakve koristi po tom pitanju, bez obzira na moje traženje pomoći (ne osuđujem ju, valjda ni sama nije znala kako da nam pomogne) - pa sam krenula u izdajanje i hranjenje na flašu.
4. pa onda "pedijatrica" (koju smo kasnije promijenili i koja je zapravo dr opće prakse koja radi pedijatriju što smo tek poslije doznali  :Evil or Very Mad:  ima ordinaciju u hotelu Phoenix u Sesvetama ) - najprije kaže premalo je dobio na težini, trebat će nadohranjivati, idući mj. ooops! - dobio previše, izbacite noćni obrok, ako plače dajte mu vode ili čaja. 
4a. opet ista dr - 10 dana prije 5 mj. pita što jede. Izdojeno + adaptirano - rekoh, a ona i sestra gotovo u glas: "5 mj. i još ne jede?!?!" uz ovakav izraz  lica :shock:  :shock:  :shock: , u najmanju ruku kao da izgladnjujem dijete  :Evil or Very Mad:  . I mi s nepunih 5 krenuli s dohranom, zaradili najrazličitije alergije (koje je ista ta dr negirala dok dermatologica nije tražila testiranja koja su ih, naravno, potvrdila), a i danas ima osjetljiv probavni sustav.
5. *opet moje neznanje* - sa 6 mj. se sa flaše prebacio na ciku (jeeeee :D ), a sa 7 počeo "odbijati"  :Sad: . Tada nisam pojma imala o štrajkovima i prestala sam dojiti uvjerena da se dijete samo odbilo od prsa  :Crying or Very sad:  

S *2. djetetom* se nisam dala smesti, puno toga sam naučila čitajući ovaj forum i unatoč tome što smo od 2 do 3 mj. bili na adapt. (moji lijekovi  :Sick:   :Rolling Eyes:  ) još dojimo (  :Saint:  8 mj.) i nadam se da ćemo još duuugo duuugo  :Heart: ! A ista patronažna, kad je srela MM-a dok sam sva u bedu izdajala i bacala mlijeko, puna suosjećanja je izjavila da ne zna koliko to ima smisla u cijeloj situaciji koja me snašla  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## pikulica

Mene su prvi put pokušali zeznuti, ali nisu uspjeli.  Odlučila dojiti unatoč ragadama žutici,strahu da je gladan, izdajala, prosipala...
Rođen sa 3200, sa mjesec dana imao samo 3440, nisam imala rodu, slušala sam pedijatre, umjesto moju strinu  :Heart:  koja je govorila, samo ti njmu daj kad god plače...Pedrijatrica rekla da ima grčeve jer prečesto doji, te trebamo gledati na sat.
Dali nam adaptirano, koristili ga nekih mjesec dana na silu, moj mišonja, pametnica mala je mrzio bočicu, tako da smo je izbacili čim smo dostigli potrebnu težinu..
A drugi put, drugi put sam imali rodu  :Love:  isključivo uživali u dojenju prvih 6 mjeseci pa onda nastavili sve do 15...

----------


## Tara

nakon prvog poroda:

- patronažna - "slobodno vi njoj dajte i (kršitelj koda)a uz dojenje, neće joj ništa biti, samo će bolje dobijati na kilaži"
- okolina - sijaset blesavih savjeta koje sam zdušno slušala

nakon drugog poroda:
- nisam slušala apsolutno nikoga. pa ni internet. dojim već 8,5 mjeseci vrlo uspješno i bez ikakvih većih problema.

----------


## renata

puno hvala cure  :Smile: 

zao mi je za sve one krivnje koje osjecate. mozda cete jednog dana kao djuli, kad skuzite kakvu ste podrsku trebale imati, prebaciti krivnju na one koji ju trebaju osjecati. pocelo je jos prije pedesetak godina kad su proizvodjaci nadomjestaka sustavno i namjerno unistili kulturu dojenja i znanje o dojenju, a zdravstveni strucnjaci nisu mogli zamijeniti prenosenje znanja o dojenju na nacin kako se to radilo oduvijek.

vidim da su one koje su uspjele imale neku cvrstu tocku za koju su se mogle uhvatiti, neku osobu od povjerenja, uz znanje o dojenju, pa onda cak i ako se poklopilo nekoliko ruznih stvari, dojenje je uspjelo. ali ako vam se poklopi bas sve lose, nemate se na koga osloniti, nemojte se pliz osjecati krive.

----------


## Luna Rocco

Nekoliko godina prije, a i tijekom trudnoće toliko sam se osnažila i informirala o dojenju (najvećim dijelom na Rodinom portalu i forumu, naravno  :Heart:  ) da nije bilo te osobe ili situacije koja bi mi ga uništila, ali da je bilo pokušaja sabotiranja, o da, bilo je:

Tijekom trudnoće:
- neželjeni i netraženi savjeti žena koje su dojile max. 3 mjeseca koji otprilike odgovaraju onima koje je već navela leonisa

Nakon poroda i u bolnici:
- nitko mi nije pokazao pravilan položaj - srećom, znala sam teoriju i sve je išlo super, ali je činjenica da mi ga nitko nije pokazao
- žutica i 6 dana fototerapije tijekom kojih sam se doslovce morala izboriti za izdajanje (prvi dan), a zatim i dojenje (ostalih dana). Da sam šutila i trpila, ne bih ga niti vidjela 6 dana, a kamoli dojila. Vagali su ga nakon svakog podoja.
Isto tako, osobno sam morala zabraniti da mu daju čaj, pa je nad njegovim odjeljkom stajala napomena "isključivo dojenje - ne davati ništa" 8) Inače je cijeli sistem u rodilištima direktna sabotaža dojenja - razdvajanje, nadohrana, čajevi...

Tijekom prvih šest mjeseci:
- Daj vode! Daj vode! Daj vodeeeeeeee!!!!!
- (s 4 mjeseca) vrijeme je za sokiće/juhicu
- mastitis s 4 mjeseca zbog vlastite gluposti, odnosno nošenja žičanog grudnjaka na koncert Pixiesa (naravno da zbog mastitisa ne bih odustala od dojenja, ali bilo je bolno i puno mi je značila podrška savjetnice sa SOS telefona)
- (pedijatrica) pripisivanje željeza s dva mjeseca (bez vađenja krvi i to superzdravom djetetu) koje sam trebala davati s čajem uz vitamin C (!! needless to say, nikad nije dobio ni kap željeza, a kad je sa 17 mjeseci vadio krv, i to bolestan!, željezo je bilo idealno)

Nakon početka dohrane pa do danas:
- dojenje nakon 6 mjeseci/godine dana je bolesno/stvara se patološka veza između djeteta i majke/nepotrebno je/mlijeko nema vrijednosti/jadna, ne mogu se napiti (časna riječ, i to sam čula  :Laughing:  )
- aktualno: dojila buš do škole?  :Teletubbies:

----------


## leonisa

> ne mogu se napiti (časna riječ, i to sam čula


kaj se ceris?
pa mene uredno pitaju VRSNJACI (odrasle i zrele osobe) do kad mislim dojiti jer mi sigurno zivot smrdi jer se ne mogu napiti.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## loptica

Tek sada sam vidjela temu, ali ne mogu odoljeti da se ne uključim. Naime, naše dojenje je završilo prije nego što je počelo, a najvažniji razlog je moje preveliko povjerenje u sestre u rodilištu. Evo njihovih savjeta i zaključaka:
- "nešto nije u redu s bebom, on samo spava i ne želi sisati" (naravno, jer je konstantno dohranjivan)
- zbog mojih bradavica "koje nisu baš nešto" forsirano je dojenje pomoću šeširića koje dijete nije željelo prihvatiti
- konstantno stiskanje dojki i pokušaji izdajanja rezultirali su strašnom upalom i grudima veličine onih Pamele Anderson (tek kada je bilo kasno postalo je jasno da mlijeko još nije nadošlo i da se nije imalo što izdajati)

Sve u svemu, više pameti sljedeći put ... uzdat ću se u sebe i poznavanje svog tijela i ne prihvaćati pomoć koja to nije

----------


## leonisa

loptica  :Sad:  
 :Love:

----------


## Adi

u rodilištu Petrova bolnica, sestre:
konstantno nadohranjivanje,
upotrijebiti šeširiće,
dijete se igra s vama ako sisa duže od pola sata.

Patronažna:
dijete treba odspavati bar sat nakon sisanja,

Ali nisu nas skroz zeznuli. Od drugog mjeseca lijepo doji, nekada uz malo nadohrane, a sad samo sika.


 :D

----------


## Sanela-Naja

rodilište Petrova:

prvi podoj nakon 6 sati
vrlo često bi je donosili uspavanu i najedenu , pa je kraj mene ćorila
stavili bi je na sisu , u položaju -sada znam- totalno neprimjerenom -iskrivljena ili ja ili beba - vrlo brzo bi ispustila bradavicu
ili nakon početnih ragada - pa mama, šta ste to napravila?
patronažna
prilično dobra
masirala mi je grudi 45 minuta jer sam imala zastoj mlijeka i temp.- i zato joj opraštam sve sitne grijehe
prva noć doma je bila katastrofa- sise pred eksploziju, Naja ljubičasta od plača a iznad glave svekrva sa savjetima...
neko vrijeme sam se izdajala - da navučem mlijeko..također . činjenica da imam bočicu izdojenog mlijeka kraj uzglavlja mi je pomogla da smireno dojimo..

ali, kad sam došla doma dočepala sam se Roda   :Heart:  

prijatelji i rodbina
daj vode, čaja , dudu , dudu u med
doji predugo/prekratko
čaj,čaj ,čaj - mislim ovo je u nekim dijelovima moje obitelji čarobni napitak
toliko sam bila zbunjena da sam uredno nosila bočicu čaja kad smo išle van- ali, već nakon nekoliko mjeseci -očvrsnuh
ona ti ne jede već spava na sisi..
naviknut ćeš je previše na sebe..
ti si se sva predala tom djetetu..

a sada..
spadamo u frikove..nema veze što je dobro za dijete - nezgodno je za mamu :? 
zar još imaš mlijeka?
do kada je mislim dojiti ?
tako velika curica a još doji?
zato ti se budi po noći ..
i da zato ne mogu normalno živjeti / čitaj : piti, tulumariti..  :Rolling Eyes:  /

jedva čekam slijedećeg bebača- ovaj put 100% spremna

----------


## Tsumami

Potpisujem Leonisu (gore gdje nabraja razloge). Dodajem i mliječac, ragada, gnojni mastits, potpuno ukočen vrat od masiranja prsa, alergija na mineralno ulje iz baby ulja po prsima. I sve to ISTODOBNO. Na kraju sam ipak uspjela/izdržala i još uvijek uživam u komociji dojenja. :D

----------


## Adi

> r
> 
> jedva čekam slijedećeg bebača- ovaj put 100% spremna


također

----------


## Zeko1

prva beba bila u inkubatoru (imala je 2300g na porodu, znači niš kritično), iz bolnice su nas otpratili s "nemojte mučit dijete s dojenjem". i još puno toga al sad ne stignem pisat. drugo dijete slušala sam samo rode  :Kiss:   i dojimo već 14 mjeseci, prvih 6 isključivo

----------


## ale

U rodilištu klasična priča manjak kreveta, dobila sam ju tek nakon 24 sata. Počeli dojiti tek peti dan, ja sam već bila luda žena maltretirala sve oko sebe doktore, sestre, koga sam našla, ali ništa nije pomagalo. Najviše me zaboljelo kad mi je cimerica došla reći koje adaptirano koriste u bolnici, kao da joj ne mijenjam vrstu. Mislila cura da će mi pomoći, a meni srce puklo.   

Nakon mjesec- dva dobila mastitis noć, nedjelja.  Na hitnoj preporuka: ne dojiti na tu dojku, zovem dežurstvo pedijatrija Klajićeve kažu ne dojiti na tu dojku, svekiji se trude pomoći zovu svog prijatelja pedijatra on kaže ne dojiti na tu dojku, zdravu izdojiti i vidjeti koliko ima pa razliku nadodati adaptirano :shock: .

I na kraju   :Naklon:  savjetnicama za dojenje, dojimo već deset mjeseci.

----------


## renata

citam ove postove shokirano i napeto i kad dodjem do ovakvog kraja:



> I na kraju   savjetnicama za dojenje, dojimo već deset mjeseci.


fakat odahnem  :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## zmaj

ajd da se i ja javim...
uvijek željela dojit. idealzirala dojenje. kontala kak djete staviš na sisu i to je to! kakvo izdajanje? što je to? mastitisi?? upale? nepoznati pojmovi za mene, sve do...grrrrr
carski rez. ja u komi. nemrem hodat. po 20min sam se natezala po bolničkom krevetu ne bi li se imalo uspravila. spinalna. prvi podoj unutar sat po porodu?? zaboravi  :Crying or Very sad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  . 24h moram ležat i gledat u palfon. da sam bar spavala. nikako. neka žemska je hrkala ko traktor (sorry, al tako je.). drugi dan il 24h dali mi malog. kao on povlači. a kolostruma ko ima nema. tak nep oko mene sestre i okolne babe/cimerice zaključuju. sise su mi sve tvrđe. potpore ni odkud. ako su sestre i govorile neš o izdajanju, ja nisam čula il skužila. samo bi koja došla, stiskla sisu i rekla "ma ide to". 3 il 4dan po porodu, ono u roku sat, dva iskočila mi je neka kvrgetina na sisi. odma me optužili da sam si sama kriva za to. da što nisam izdajala... moram li napominjat da bi učinkovitost mog stiskanja u sat vrimena bila ko sestrama u roku 10min...  :Sad:  . koma sam. već sam se svima popela na vrh glave. "mučim" sestre da me izdajau. mali ne mre sve pojest, a još bi mi rekle kak su ga morale i nadohranjivat. ko je tu lud?? ja dobila masitis. miš ne mre sve pojest, a one ga nadohranjuju :shock:   :Evil or Very Mad:  . padam u još veću komu. kažu mi da smanjim vodu. teško mi to pada. al, u svom očaju, smanjila sam i jelo i piće na min min razinu. ponead m,i se učinilo da bum pala u nesvijest. al ko da ikog briga. dapače, dežurni dr, na čijem sam dolasku inzistirala u ponoć!!, mi kaže oćete tablete?? i još, uzmite od sestara neš za smirenje  :Evil or Very Mad:  .. eto, baš su mi lijepo pomogli. bila sam toliko na rubu: adapt, dojit, adapt, dojit...koma...  :Crying or Very sad:  . stavljaju me na antibiotik. 10 dana sam u rodilištu. puštaju me uz tablete van. i napominju da nakon svakog podoja izdajam :shock:  (neš tipa da novo može doć...kad sam jednu sestru pitala da to matematički nemre bit ispravno jer po tom principu uvik ću imat mlijeka i 20god poslije poroda...ona me sam ušutkala...sad vidim da ni ona nema pojma. valjda misle da kad klinci napune 1god mlijeko negdje "pobignn" i sve super  :Rolling Eyes:  ). svaki podoj druga sisa je standard u rodilištu. izdajanje prije podoja u svrhu pripremanje sise. tak da smo se sve gnjavile po cijeli dan. mali taman podoji. zaspe. ti se ubijaš izdajajuć, nemrem ni na wc. kad li evo opet mališa jest. raspored preporučen svaka 3sata. jedna sestra mi daje svoje br tel da mi pomogne u dojenju. zovem je od kuće jer mi dečko nikak noću da spava, non stop je na sisi i sl... rekla je da kupim adapt, dam mu bocu, jer očito mojim sisama triba vremena da se napune  :Nope:  ... ...kvrga je spala. ja na kontroli u tom rodilištu. dr sestra komentira po izgledu mog malog (ko grčio se), da je nemam dovoljno mlijeka...2put smo ko luđaci trčali do privat ped i u noćno dežurstvo dom zdravlja. ovaj prvi kaže podoj max 15min, uništit će vam bradavice. ova druga, treba vam kontrola podoja, vagat prije, poslije... patronažna ni sama ne zna. nije sigurna. konačno MM je naiša na Rodu. sos tel... zovem, čitam...shvaćam  :Idea:  ALELUJA  :Naklon:  . od tad dojimo sve u 16. boce nigdje. dude nema. doharnu počeli oko 8mj.

HVALA  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## zmaj

da dodam: dojilja nigdje oko mene u kvartu..il ako koja i ima. mlijeko pobiglo s misec, dva, tri... ograničeni podoji. moja mama oće pomoć sam kad je boca u pitanju "ko se još gnjavi sa dojenjem" :shock: ...užas. što ima dite od dva mj noću jest. slabo, jako mlijeko... davat vodu, dudu. čaj...na Rebru su sestre malom gurale dudu....nema što on dojit po sat vrimena... i sl.!! nebuloze

----------


## zmaj

i opet moram nadodat: drugi put ako iakd bude neće mi više niko....ebat ko mladog majmuna 8) 
sorry morala sam...
(prošla sam 5upala i da nije bilo sos-a i forum savjetnica....  :Kiss:  )

----------


## renata

svima puno hvala na prici  :Love:  

nadam se da se bar s nekima od vas vidim na rodinoj mlijecnoj konferenciji 
probala sam sistematizirati sve te nebuloze i bapske price, vidjet cemo kolko mi je uspjelo

----------


## spajalica

joj sad sam se sjetila bisera moje mama. dojim ja BC-a za noc i tako pricam s mamom koja sjedi, sjedi. nije mi cudno jer zivimo u razlicitim gradovima, a i rjetko se vidimo. zavrsio je BC a ona meni ti sad pripremi hranu, a ja cu mu dati  :shock:  :shock: . nije mogla vjerovati da je to to i da ona nece unuka nahraniti. vjerujem da smo bile blizu u pocetnim mukama, pogotovo jer sam i sama mislila da necu uspjeti, sigurna sam da bih posustala. naravno jasno vam je iz ove price da moja mama nije dojila, a ima nas tri. nedavno sam pricala s njenom prijateljicom, inace jako cijenjenom medicinskom sestrom u nasem gradu koja je rekla da je bas divno sto dojim, jer i ona je dojila oboje svoje djece i da je imala mlijeka za bar jos jednu bebu, a eto moja mama je imala mlijeka samo za tjedan, dva   :No:

----------


## zmaj

a e...moja NIJE TILA dojit..a ima/la nas 5ero...samo koji dan u početku...tak neš...  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## pale

Moram se i ja javiti.
Uglavnom, hitan carski, beba rođena u 35 tjednu trudnoće, 5 dana u inkubatoru ( 3 dana na infuziji + 2 na bočici   :Evil or Very Mad:  ) 
Ja se pokušavala izdajati tih dana, ali jednostavno ništa. Sestre su me uvjeravale da će mlijeko doći.
Zvali su me na neonatologiju par sati nakon što više nije bila u inkubatoru, sjela sam u onaj odjeljak za dojenje. Dali su mi bebu u ruke i rekli doji  :?  Ajme Bože, pa što ću ja s njom tako sitnom... ali kao taj prvi put je povukla 10 g  :D  Kako sam bila sretna i onda mi je došla pedijatrica u vizitu popodne i rekla da se beba jako umorila zbog dojenja i da se izdajam i nosim im da joj oni to daju. Pokušala se izdojiti ali ništa, jednostavno mlijeka nema... taj dan nakon prvog podoja sam uspjela izdojiti 20 ml i to mi nisu uzeli jer tako malu količinu ne mogu prokuhati  :shock: 
Na kraju su mi rekli da se beba jako brzo umori i da joj dajem na bočicu jesti ( ogromna rupetina ) i sve sam mislila kako ću ja to kući uspjeti. Pokušavala sam se izdajati kad god bi beba zaspala, ništa drugo nisam ni radila, ali ništa, mlijaka jednostavno nije bilo. Zvala sam i sos telefon i cura mi je stvarno pomogla da se psihički pomirim sa neuspjehom. Kad su počeli grčevi stvarno više nisam mogla pokušavati. A nikad to sebi neću oprostiti, moje tijelo je zakazalo ili je jednostavno tako trebalo biti ili su mi oni u bolnici mogli više pomoći. Znam samo da su mi Rode jako puno pomogle kao prvo da saznam toliko toga u dojenju i sigurno se ne bi toliko trudila da nije vas.
 :Love:

----------


## mmmama

PRICA S LOSIM KRAJEM:
Prvi put izdajala sam se pet i pol mjeseci, a kad sam jednom jedva iscijedila 20 ml, prestala sam... Porod dug, odmah odnijeli malu M, vidjela sam je tek nakon 12 sati. Navala mlijeka, temperatura, dvije sestre koje mi stiscu grudi i veselo komentiraju Vidi koji vodoskok, Ovakve nema ni Pamela... (Ne tvrdim da je to bilo zlobno, mozda su mislile da ce me razveseliti, ali nisam imala smisla za humor tih dana.) Po hodniku setaju posjetitelji iako ne bi trebali ulaziti na Odjel, a vrata od sobe otvorena... Ma sve prilicno ponizavajuce. Najveci mi je strah u kosti utjerala pedijatrica u rodilistu... Kad sam je pitala idemo li taj dan doma, rekla je: "Ne, rodili ste malo prije ponoci, to se ne racuna kao dan. A I NISTE SE BAS ISKAZALI." Zasto??? "Beba je dosta izgubila na tezini." Sad ne znam zasto me to toliko pogodilo, ali tada me pogodilo. Bila bih dala M sve bocice ovoga svijeta samo da ne gubi na tezini. Kad se toga svega sjetim... Bilo je gadno. Patronazna preporucila da se izdajam i dajem na bocicu. Kombinirala bocicu i izdajanje, ali bocica joj ubrzo postala draza. Prvih mjeseci izdajala sam pune bocice kao od sale, a onda zadnji put jedva iscijedila 20 ml. U trudnoci sam citala puno o dojenju, ali nista me nije pripremilo na to da pocetak moze biti TAKO tezak. 

SRETNA PRICA:
Rodila se druga M. U istoj bolnici. Odmah sam je dobila na grudi - sisala je cim se rodila kao da je devet mjeseci cekala samo to! Pa, i je...   :Smile:  Kad se naspavala, bila je manje aktivna. Opet navala mlijeka, mucimo se, ali ovaj sam put pametnija. Trazila sam da M bude stalno sa mnom (neke mame iz drugih soba su gundjale da ih je budila, ali vecina nije nista komentirala). Opet isto - pitam pedijatricu idemo li taj dan doma, kaze ne jer je M dosta izgubila na tezini (10 posto, kao i prva mala M). Potpisujem da idem doma na svoju odgovornost. navala mlijeka, nista ne izlazi, opet sam ocajna. Dolazi patronazna, ne ista jer smo se u medjuvremenu preselili na drugi kraj grada. Marina (tako se zove patronazna) nije kao prva patronazna samo pogledala grudi i rekla "To morate rijesiti", nego je ostala dva sata sa mnom dok nismo uspjele izdojiti grudi iz kojih, iako su bile pune, skoro nista nije izlazilo, ni uz pomoc sintocinona. Dolazila je svaki dan i pomagala mi da se izdojim tako da mlijeko ide maloj M u usta. Svaki je dan ostala koliko je trebalo, poslije je zvala i pitala kako ide i treba li sto. Odusevljena sam. 
Mala M ima pet mjeseci, iskljucivo je dojim, svaki mjesec dobije skoro 1 kg, ne zna sto je bocica, nema dudu, sve ide odlicno. Planiram je dojiti dugo, dugo... Radije ne mislim na to da je tako moglo biti i prvi put. Strasno mi je zao da nije.

----------


## MARIE

prvi mastitis i savjet da dojke uvijek treba izdojiti do "do kraja". Naravno što se više izdojilo, više se i napravilo, što ja tada nisam znala. (po prirodi štreber i u želji da dojim, slijepo se držah dobivenih savjeta=..  :Mad:   I onda ogromne količine mlijeka, mastitis za mastitisom, antibiotik za antibiotikom. Izdržala 3 mjeseca i onda odustala misleć da silni antibiotici nisu dobri za dijete.

Drugu bebu dojim, zahvaljujući RODI već 14 mjeseci...

----------


## CountdownToMiracle

Evo i mojeg iskustva - nije baš tako grozno ko od nekih od vas...

Rodilište
- u rađaoni sam odmah probala staviti Mašu na ciku - primalje su to 100% podržale. Iako još nije baš znala što bi sa njom, bilo je to predivno iskustvo.
- na viziti me pedijatar pitao da li sam odlučila dojiti, i ako jesam, neka pijem puno, puno vode, što bi mi trebalo pomoći u dobivanju mlijeka
- uglavnom su me samo sestre pitale da li ide, na što sam ja potvrdila da ide  :Smile: 
- dojila sam na zahtjev, i jednostavno se oglušila na savjete nekih sestara (da ju budim svaka 3 sata, da joj nedam između, da mora jesti samo 10 minuta, da je bezveze ako ju na dojci imama duže od 10 minuta, itd) - samo sam kao poslušno klimala glavom i radila po svojem   :Laughing:  
- jednu noć kad je Maša bila jako često na dojci, a ja sam bila već totalno iscrpljena, jedna sestra je stalno dolazila u moju sobu sa flašicom adaptiranog mlijeka i konstantno se nudila da nahrani dijete pa da se ja kao konačno odmorim. Ja sam cijelu noć vrebala na pola budna kraj Maše i dojila ju, te svaki put kad je sestra ušla s tom bočicom odbila ju i rekla da je sad baš papala i da ne treba. Odustala je do jutra. Baš sam ponosna na to
- sestre su stalno kimale s glavom oko porođajne težine - da ona to previše gubi itd - istina, bila sam već i sama totalno zabrinuta, ali mi je drago da ih nisam slušala (maša se rodila s 3620 i otpuštena iz bolnice sa 3300g, a u prvom mjesecu dobila 1300g)
- pedijatrica je u bolnici pomogla puno - pogotovo savjetima kad mi je navrlo mlijeko i dojke su mi se prepunile mlijekom te bile vec kvrgave. Pokazala mi kako da se izdojim i ohrabrila neka samo dojim

Patronažna sestra
- bila je odlična! Zagovarala je samo dojenje te podržala stav da Maši ne trebaju ni voda ni čajevi itd. Također je zagovarala da treba dojiti čim dulje - isključivo 6 mjeseci a onda dalje čim dulje, zagovarala dojenje na zahtjev!
- pomogla je savjetima, uvijek me smirila i razbila sve moje brige oko dojenja
- kad sam dobila mastitis, pomogla mi jednostavnim savjetima kako da to rješim (rješila se mastitisa za jedan dan, i dojila cijelo vrijeme normalno, makar i sa temperatorm)

Pedijatrica
- isto zagovornik dojenja - dojenja na zahtjev
- jedino sam bila razočarana kad su se pojavile zelenkaste stolice (samo jedna na dan, a ostale u tom istom danu bile su normalne - to trajalo oko tjedan dana) što me nije saslušala do kraja kad sam joj htjela objasnit što sam već sama probala, nego me nagovarala na testno dojenje (da ponudim čaj bebi nakon obroka) - Nisam to napravila, nego sam nastavila isključivo dojiti, i problem se rješio sam od sebe (no, pazila sam da Maša dobiva dovoljno masnog mlijeka)

Obitelj i prijatelji
-bili su prava podrška, osim par komentara tu i tam da bi joj možda trebalo dati vode jer da je navodno žedna   :Mad:  

MM
Najbolja podrška koju sam imala

----------


## cvjetic27

da budem iskrena ja sam samu sebe zeznula 
 jer se nisam educirala sto nikad ne mogu prezaliti 

 mislila sam da je to jednostavno jer sam gledala kako druge majk e doje, pa nista nisam citala o tome prije poroda

 u rodilistu 
 medjutim tek kad sam se porodila shvatila da da nije nimalo lako 
 porodila se na carski bebu dobila u sobu nakon dva dana, nisam imala mlijeka, sestra samo stisne bradavicu i kaze nista 
onda mi preporucila sesirice a ja nisam znala sta s njima, 
pojma nisam imala

 kod kuce
 svekrva me opsjedala donoseci hranu da mi dodje mlijeko 
 snenokle, serbe, i slicno i uz to me dodatno frustrirala a ustvari mi je neko trebao pokazati kako se doji 

 i onda sam kupila izdajalicu i tako mu davala na flasicu, sto nije dugo trajalo 

 i tu se zavrsila prica o dojenju 

 ali sam obecala sebi s drugim djetetom cu se vise edukovati i zvati RODU, (iako sam iz BiH)   :Smile:  i necu napraviti istu glupost

----------


## lasica

vrlo,vrlo slično marie.uglavnom,bolnica,bolnica i bonica.krivac broj 1,patronažna me samo dokrajčila.

----------


## sbuczkow

bolnica, ali sam pobijedila informiranošću!  :D

----------


## anamar

ja sama-prepala sam se kad je njen pedijatar preporučio hospitalizaciju kad moja malena nije dostigla porođajnu težinu u prvih mjesec dana i po preporuci odjelnog specijaliste poela dodavat ad...

----------


## Pahuljica

> pocelo je jos prije pedesetak godina kad su proizvodjaci nadomjestaka sustavno i namjerno unistili kulturu dojenja i znanje o dojenju, a zdravstveni strucnjaci nisu mogli zamijeniti prenosenje znanja o dojenju na nacin kako se to radilo oduvijek.


Dopustite mi mali off-topic:
Mene je upravo 'strah' trendova. Ocito je nekad ranije bio trend bebu sto ranije 'skinuti' sa sise. Danas je 'trend' iskljucivo dojiti dijete do 6.mj, a kasnije uz nadohranu. Moja beba sada ima 6 mj. 63 cm i 8,5 kg i sasvim dobro napreduje iskljucivim dojenjem koje ja jaaako zelim ovim tempom nastaviti iako mi se preporucuje dohrana jer je beba napunila 6 mj.

Sve si nesto mislim..., mozda da zivim u nekom buducem vremenu, mozda bih jos mjesecima nakon tog puno-spominjanog 6.mj, jos uvijek uzivala (bez griznje savjesti da je u necemu zakidam) sa svojom bebicom u iskljucivom dojenju, bez vocnih kasica, povrca i rize jer je to ok, zadovoljavajuce, i nadasve-pozeljno za bebu i 'u trendu'.

----------


## MGrubi

"trend" dugog dojenja je krenuo prije jedno 10 000 g u  homo sapiensa

----------


## MGrubi

> Sve si nesto mislim..., mozda da zivim u nekom buducem vremenu, mozda bih jos mjesecima nakon tog puno-spominjanog 6.mj, jos uvijek uzivala (bez griznje savjesti da je u necemu zakidam) sa svojom bebicom u iskljucivom dojenju, bez vocnih kasica, povrca i rize jer je to ok, zadovoljavajuce, i nadasve-pozeljno za bebu i 'u trendu'.


i meni se čini da će ta granica rasti

----------


## Saradadevii

> Danas je 'trend' iskljucivo dojiti dijete do 6.mj, a kasnije uz nadohranu. Moja beba sada ima 6 mj. 63 cm i 8,5 kg i sasvim dobro napreduje iskljucivim dojenjem koje ja jaaako zelim ovim tempom nastaviti iako mi se preporucuje dohrana jer je beba napunila 6 mj.


Bolje bi bilo preporuciti uvodjenje krute hrane u drugoj polovici prve godine, uz nekoliko znakova da je dijete sprmno za nadohranu (npr. moze samostalno sjediti, zubici, nema vise refleks izbacivanja hrane...)

pogledaj na internetu tzv baby led weaning, odnosi se ne na prestanak dojenja nego na pocetak uvodjenja krute hrane. Nema kasica i sopanja nego se djetetu ponudi hrana pa ako hoce/ ako je spremno, samo se posluzi i jede (naravno hrana je u nekom prihvatljivom obliku, npr skuhani cvjetici brokole, komadici kuhane mrkve itd....).

Ideja toga je upravo izbjeci ovo gore; da dijete pocne jesti krutu hranu kada je ono spremno, a ne kada diktiraju trenutne prehrambene teorije koje nisu uvijek i iskuljucivo vodjene dobrobiti djeteta.

----------


## Saradadevii

:Embarassed:  
sori, tek sad sam vidjela temu topika

----------


## inga

Mene je najvise od svega u pojam ubijalo pitanje da li imam dovoljno mlijeka (svekrva, moja tata i jos neki kojih se sad ne sjecam). Znala sam da samo trebam dojiti na zahtjev, ali dojenje nam je prvih mjesec, dva islo tesko i ta buba u uho mi nije trebala. Usto, to pitanje je meni nesto preintimno za pitati, a tada me svaka baba koju sam srela to pitala. Osjecala sam se kao krava muzara.   :Evil or Very Mad:  
ALI, moja, nasa primalja Monika je zaslzna za to sto dojim. Leona nakon poroda nije htjela dojiti. Vristala je i okretala glavu. Felberica je dolazila pomoci svaki podoj, staviti ju na siku. U ta cetiri dana sam ju sama uspjela staviti mozda cetiri puta. I kad mi je bilo svega dosta i htjeli smo ici kuci dan ranije ona nas nije pustila. Zbog dojenja. Rekla je da misli da mi treba jos taj jedan dan pa da uspijem i sama. I bila je u pravu. Noc prije polaska i to jutro sam sama uspjela nahraniti svoju djevojcicu. Poslije sam ju jos nekih mjesec dana znala po 10, 15 min. pokusavati staviti na cicu, ali izgurale smo nekako i to. Da nije bilo Monike, ne bi bilo ni naseg dojenja i  zato joj puno, puno hvala.   :Heart:  
Kasnije sam postala pametnija i nikome nisam rekla tada da je L svaku vecer sisala po par sati bez prestanka (doduse, skoro im nista o nasem dojenju nisam u pocetku govorila). Sad to govorim svima, pogotovo mladim majkama. 
Sjecam se jos uvijek dobro da mi je tih prvih, teskih dana bio najpotrebniji dusevni mir. Iako sam teoriju znala, svaki komentar sastrane je totalno rusio moj mir sto je utjecalo na moj let down, a i sposobnost postavljanja vristece bebe u dobar polozaj za dojenje. Tada mi je MM bio najveca podrska. I jos uvijek je.   :Heart:

----------


## mikka

izgleda da ljudi ne znaju sta bi pametno pitali mladu mamu pa bubnu "jel imas dosta mlijeka". to dode kao neko trendi pitanje. :/

----------


## zmaj

to pitanje je i mene izluđivalo..čak su i "neznani" muški išli postavljat to pitanje :shock: 
rekla sam nema frke treba za kavu??  :Mad:

----------


## mama sanja

> izgleda da ljudi ne znaju sta bi pametno pitali mladu mamu pa bubnu "jel imas dosta mlijeka". to dode kao neko trendi pitanje. :/


Još gore je kad ne pitaju, nego konstatiraju kad čuju da dojim: "Dobro da imaš mlijeka".  :Rolling Eyes:   :?  
A najžalosnije je kad uslijedi nastavak: "Ja nisam imala, s 3 mj. je presušilo." I što onda učiniti, pričati o skokovima ili "pregristi" jezik i samo reći: "Šteta!" ? :?

----------


## MGrubi

> rekla sam nema frke treba za kavu??


  :Laughing:  
legendo 
 :Laughing:

----------


## sir_oliver

ja za nestanak mlijeka krivim svekrvu.
iako sam bebu dobila par sati nakon poroda jer je morala primiti transfuziju čim su mi je dali ona je okretala glavu lijevo- desno otovrenih usta tražeći cicu. mene je to oduševilo. i super nam je bilo jer je bila sa mnom u sobi 24 sata. zadarsko rodilište - beby friendly program i to prije 8,5 godina.

a kada sam došla doma tu su nastali problemi...
sada na svu sreću žživimo sami i nema nikog 500 km oko nas

----------


## inga

Joj sir oliver, potpuno te razumijem. Ono malo sto s nam dolazili bake i djedovi svi su bili jaaako zabrinuti za bebu, te da li imam dosta mlijeka, te da li beba place jer je gladna, ili mozda cica cesto i dugo jer je gladna. Pa moj tata koji je odmah rekao da bi joj trebalo dati bocicu da se dijete najede. Da smo ostali s mojima tko zna da li bih dojila. 
Ovako, samo nas troje u svom  svijetu (svom stanu), beba siki i siki stalno i dugo, a nitko ne prigovara. Samo mi je MM donosio hranu i vodu, zabavljao me i tako. Sljedeci puta ce biti bolje sir oliver.   :Love:

----------


## ive

[quote="mama sanja"]


> A najžalosnije je kad uslijedi nastavak: "Ja nisam imala, s 3 mj. je presušilo." I što onda učiniti, pričati o skokovima ili "pregristi" jezik i samo reći: "Šteta!" ? :?


moja frendica je obje kćeri dojila do 3. mjeseca i tada je nestalo mlijeka. Isto tako nisam znala šta da joj kažem. pa sam samo kimnula glavom. još sam bila trudna. da sam joj nešto išla govoriti vjerovatno bi me napala da nemam pojma i ono njeno: vidjet ćeš ti kad rodiš...

----------


## gita75

S prvim me zeznula mama i to kaj sam imala 20 g. i bila totalno neinformirana. Mali je valjda prolazio neki skok u razvoju, a mene je mama uvjerila da je gladan. I tako sam mu ja dala flašicu i dojenje je neslavno završilo.
S drugim - Maša je nažalost odlučila prestati s 13 mj. Gnjavila sam ju skoro mjesec dana jer sam vjerovala da štrajka. Onda sam teška srca odustala.

----------


## srecica

Ja bih htjela ovdje napisati tko mi je sve i kako mogao zeznuti dojenje ali nije   :Grin:  
1. u bolnici su mi je donijeli situ da je spavala ravno 5 sati u komadu, toliko nikad poslije nije spavala u komadu ... sreca pa smo trece jutro isli doma
2. mama ... dok sam bila trudna navaljivala je da kupim dudu i bocicu i bila najsretnija kad smo to dobili na tecaju za trudnice (vidis jesam ti rekla) ... kad smo stigli doma bila je totalno nepovjerljiva prema dojenju ali je za divno cudo sutila, ali nakon nekoliko dana je rekla da bi joj mogli dati vode i jos mi dala knjigu o njezi djeteta po kojoj je ona mene hranila (tamo dohrana pocinje sa skoro 3 mjeseca) ... a kad je najjace plakala govorila je 'pa mozda nemas mlijeka' ... a kad je povracala da joj moje mlijeko ne pase
3. svekrva ... kada smo provele jedan dan u krevetu cicajuci rekla je da nismo normalni, da ce se mlijeko razvodniti, da je njoj tako bilo kad je rodila MM, da je dijete gladno i da ga mucimo
4. patronazna ... ona je pak savjetovala da se izdajam obavezno ujutro jer poslijepodne necu imati mlijeka pa ce beba biti gladna
5. susjeda ... kako je bilo ljeto znala nas je cuti kad bi plakali pa je svaki put savjetovala caj/vodu/adaptirano

Taj teror je trajao tocno do prvog vaganja kada su se sva usta zacepila i vise nas nitko nista ne pita. Klap.

Ali zelim reci da nam dojenje ne bi uspjelo da nije bilo svih ovih tekstova na Rodi i nesebicnih savjetnica, i naravno nesebicne podrske MM koji je lavovski zagovarao dojenje.

----------


## mama sanja

> ... kada smo provele jedan dan u krevetu cicajuci rekla je da nismo normalni, da ce se mlijeko *razvodniti*...


Dakle svakakvih sam nebuloza čula, ali ovo je nadmašilo sve! :shock:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pooh

Ja isto mogu samo reci HVALA RODI !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Takoder mislim da kasnije stavljanje na prsa nije razlog za nedojenje.
Malce sam na podoj dobila tek treci dan i to nakon urlanja po hodniku. Nitko mi nije rekao ni A kako bebu staviti na prsa, nitko nije ni pokusao pomoci (prva dva sam ih samo na kratko vidjela).
Na srecu sam imala dva mala sisavca koji su zbilja suradivali i uz moje teoretsko znanje koje smo skupa pretvorili u praksu nam je uspjelo :D  :D !!!
Za par dana ce navrsiti 4 mjeseca, mjesecno dobivaju po kilu i naravno samo su na cici  :Smile:  .

Nasoj cimerici je beba pri prvom podoju raskrvarila bradavice (meni je hrp aljudi govorila da ce se to i meni dogoditi, jer oni jako vuku i to je normalno), jer kad je TRAZILA pomoc, pomoc je bila tocno ovo:
"Pa stavite ju na sisu."
Mislim, dobro da su joj rekli, jer, ko zna mozda bi u suprotnom malu stavila na lakat.

Na izlasku iz bolnice sam od jedne sestre dobila savijet, da su to dvije bebe, vrucine su velike i da im cim dodem doma dam malo caja, jer ce mi inace dehidrirati.

Na jednom pregledu kada je E. bio tezak 4050g, e B. 4500g sestra mi je isti tren rekla da bi E. morao na adaptirano !

Svaki put kad bi ih izvagali ili ih netko ovako vidio, slijedilo je iscudavanje kako su lijepi i veliki, a "SAMO" na maminom mlijeku!
Zanimljivo da se nitko ne cudi da bebe rastu samo od kemije i praha  :Evil or Very Mad:  .

Ono sto je meni najvise znacilo je ona sigurnost koju mi je dala Roda, jer da ju nisam imala vjerovatno bi u nekom trenutku pokleknula. I ovako mi je znalo biti tesko...

Hvala Rodo!

----------


## Ivana_st

što i tko?

vlastita beba

nakon 3mj je počela odbijat sama cicu jer joj je smetalo bljuckanje i podrigivanje po 2 sata iza svakog podoja...

i nije je uistinu bilo lako držat ta 2 sata i slušat kako se dere i plače
dobro mi susjedi nisu socijalnu zvali   :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

Joj kako je nama dojenje dobro išlo. Punih 18 dana.   :Grin:  
Malo upaljene bradavice na početku, mala dobro papila i sve super. 
Počela sam je dojiti dan nakon poroda (carski), sestra je ostala  :shock: , govori ona meni "pa vidi nju, ona već doji a jučer se nije mogla pomaknuti" a ja cijela ponosna!
A onda 15 dana po porodu, problemi. Ja bolesna, moram na ljekove dugo dugo i moramo prestati dojiti.   :Crying or Very sad:   Tri dana nisam htjela piti ljekove, samo da još malo dojim ali onda su me natjerali.

Tako da je kod mene   :Evil or Very Mad:   bolest   :Evil or Very Mad:   definitivno bila jedini krivac zašto nisam dojila.

----------


## teta

kod mene se fino poklopilo da su mi svi koji su mi došli "vidjeti bebu" pilili "moraš joj davati nadohranu, vidiš da je gladna kad je stalno na cici"   :Evil or Very Mad:  
a ja tele nakon svih pročitanih tekstova o dojenju podlegla zrnu sumnje i dala bočicu i tu je bio početak kraja   :Crying or Very sad:  naravno tu ubrajam i patronažnu i pedijatricu...
nadam se da ću sa drugim biti pametnija, i malo oštrija na jeziku kad mi počnu držati predavanja 
 :Mad:  
sada niti ne mogu opisati koliko mi je žao što se sve tako brzo završilo jer otkad sam saznala da sam trudna dojenje mi je bilo stalno na pameti i jedva sam čekala da počnem dojiti svoje malo zlato ali eto što je tu je na iskustvu se uči...

----------


## Leilani-m

Rodilište:
-nosili mi bebu prvi dan nahranjenu na podoj, onda sam dreknula pa ga više nisu dohranjivali
-inače malo tko se bavio sa mnom jer je mali dobro prihvaćao ciku

PAtronažna:
-po 10 min na svaku ciku i onda opet za 2 sata - nju sam samo zanemarila jer sam se već ranije educirala na rodi
-ne mogu sve žene dojiti, nije strašno aku mu date bočicu, dajtge bočicu poslije podoja pa ćete vidjelti je li gladan ili ne

Druga patronažna:
-samo vi njega dojite koliko god traži i hoće
 :Heart:  

Pedijatrica:
-najbolje je isključivo dojenje
-nije bila zadovoljna što dajem ad i savjetovala me da postupno izbacujem  :Heart:  

Svekrva:
-dijete je gladno, ni ja nisam dojila, dijete je žedno, daj mu vode, čaj obavezno... (nisam slušala) - ona je bila najupornija i najviše protiv mojeg dojenja - ali mislim da bi se tu dalo pričati o motivima :/ 

Danas uspješno isključivo dojim :D

----------


## Leilani-m

Eh da.. zeznula sam u startu kad smo došli iz bolnice, mali je plakao cijeli dan i cijelu večer, nije cijeli dan popiškio ni pokako pelenu pa smo krenulai kombinirano ad i dojenje - srećom, nije predugo potrajalo i vratila sam se isključivom dojenju  :Smile:  

Meni bi bilo zanimljivo napraviti istraživanje o ženama (i stručnim i iz okoline) koje daju loše savjete o dojenju i/ili preporučaju adaptirano:
koja od njih je uspješno dojila, koliko ih je dojilo samo prvih mjesec dana i zašto su prestale dojiti, i kako se danas ojećaju vezano uz to svoje ne-dojenje kad vide druge majke kako uspješno doje...

Moja teorija je da nije u pitanju samo needuciranost, nego i duboka (vjerojatno podsvjesna) zavist.. Jer kako ona može dojiti, a ja nisam mogla?!  :Smile:  
Meni su najžešći zagovornici adaptiranog i davanja raznih čajeva bile uglavnom žene koje svoju djecu nisu dojile jer "nisu imale mlijeka" i "jer neke žene jednostavno nemaju mlijeka"

----------


## cvijeta73

> Moja teorija je da nije u pitanju samo needuciranost, nego i duboka (vjerojatno podsvjesna) zavist.. Jer kako ona može dojiti, a ja nisam mogla?!  
> Meni su najžešći zagovornici adaptiranog i davanja raznih čajeva bile uglavnom žene koje svoju djecu nisu dojile jer "nisu imale mlijeka" i "jer neke žene jednostavno nemaju mlijeka"


ne bih se nikako s ovim složila. najčešće savjete daju, barem savjete koje dolaze u obzir da ih poslušamo, mame, svekrve, pedijatrice i sl. a te sigurno nisu zavidne. i, u većini slučajeva, to su sasvim dobronamjerni savjeti.

----------


## vlatka5

meni su u bolnici išli na živce.svaka sestra svoju teoriju,on taman se nasisao i zaspao-stavite ga na sisu,bude ga iako nije ni 2h spavao,ćim je budan na sisu a on nije gladan,prekini dojenje da podrigne,kada je sve posisao nema mlijeka ne to nemože biti pa pritisne bradavicu a ono kapljica a inaće sve štrca.a bio grdosija od bebe i nije uopće gubio na težini 
bila sam 8 dana u bolnici i već sam mislila otići na svoju odgovornost kući.

----------


## MGrubi

> Moja teorija je da nije u pitanju samo needuciranost, nego i duboka (vjerojatno podsvjesna) zavist.. Jer kako ona može dojiti, a ja nisam mogla?!


nije zavist, drugi osječaj , najvjerojatnije zamaskiran u taj: priznati da si pogriješio u korac ima? da je tvoja pamet a ne tvoje tijelo krivo

naletjela sam na takav slučaj, koliko je učestao, ....ne znam

----------


## Dionea

Meni dojenje nije nitko uspio pokvariti jer ipak imam puuuno znanja zahvaljujući Rodinom portalu i mojoj struci,a donekle i mami koja je mene ipak dojila godinu dana.

Rodilište: pedijatrijske sestre su mi dosta pomogle oko namještaja na dojci, dojenje je bilo prema rasporedu, no, kako je moja curka bila nedonošena i žuta to je tako bilo u redu. Kod izlaska iz rodilišta nisam dobila nikakav adekvatan savjet.

Patronaža: potpuna podrška, ocjena 5+ :Heart: . Čak sam ja pitala za AD da kupim 'za svaki slučaj', a sestra je rekla da to uvijek stignem i da mi to doma ne treba. Čak nije pravila nikakvo veliko pitanje jer beba nije kakala svaki dan, a kad je vidla izgled stolice, rekla je da je u redu.

Pedijatrica: bila je ok. Sad sa 10 mjeseci pokušavamo uvaljati nekakvo energetski pojačano AD jer ne jede dohranu i ne dobija baš na težini, ali sumnjam u uspjeh.

Rodbina: - što prije dati flašicu da se nauči na dudu
              - po noći ne dojiti nego vode sa šećerom davati
              - morat ću davat AD jer brzo dobiva na težini i neće joj moje mlijeko biti dosta
               - moja mama: treba dijete piti vode jer je žedno, pa tako skoro svaki dan tijekom 6 mjeseci
               -čekam reakcije na produljeno dojenje

----------


## icyoh

Meni su najgore bile mama i svekrva sa svojim komentarima - nijedna nije dojila mene ni muža, a oboje smo zdravi i veliki. Dodatni problem je stara baka koja mu poskrivečki gura u usta hranu (npr L je sa 3mj nahranila kremom iz Milch šnite pa je povraćao cijeli dan).

----------


## koryanshea

> - morat ću davat AD jer brzo dobiva na težini i neće joj moje mlijeko biti dosta


 :Laughing:   :Idea:  znači TO je razlog za davati adaptirano kad beba očigledno super napreduje na MM.
ma hilerijus  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Dionea

> Dionea prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> - morat ću davat AD jer brzo dobiva na težini i neće joj moje mlijeko biti dosta
> 
> 
>   znači TO je razlog za davati adaptirano kad beba očigledno super napreduje na MM.
> ma hilerijus


Pa da! I to mi je rekla jedna mama koja je tako radila i uvjerena je da je u pravu. A mene pere baby blues i valjda postporođajna depra iz sto razloga i bez razloga i razum malo dolazi do izražaja tak da sam tu rečenicu sa strahom primila i pitala se: 'pa kaj me to čeka? :?' Ali brzo me prošlo.   :Grin:

----------


## mama u boji

Naša priča je priča o zelenoj kakici:

Patronažna nam je tjedan dana dolazila na vrata provjeravati boju u peleni, tvrdeći kako se radi o famoznoj kakici gladi. 
S (kršitelj koda)om se svaki dan razbacivala kao rješenjem svih naših problema  :Mad:  
Uza svo znanje o dojenju i popisu mogućih razloga zelene boje (hvala Rodi  :Heart: ), moram reći da mi je kao neiskusnoj prvorotki poprilično razdrmala samopouzdanje. No, pukla sam i nabavila vagu, koja je za 20-dnevnog dječaka pokazivala + 1 kg  od porođajne težine. Dolazila više nije. Još uspješno dojimo 8)

----------


## Anemona

*Lea B* je napisala:



> Tko mi je zeznuo dojenje? 
> 
> Ja. Sad se borim s osjećajem krivnje. No svakim danom si sve više opraštam. To je pravi problem.


Potpisujem od početka do kraja. Glavni krivac sam *ja, jer nisam dovoljno* *vjerovala sebi, svojem tijelu i majci prirodi.* 

Bilo je tu id drugih "sitnih" faktora, ali mislim da je ovo glavni.
"Sitni" faktori:
- preporuka pedijatrice u Rodilištu: obavezno nadohranjivati, dok se ne uspostavi laktacija
- naručivanje na vaganje u bolnici
- vaganje od strane patronažne sestre svakih par dana
- povremeno savjet za spuštanje morala
- jako uspavana bebica

----------


## Ifigenija

Evo ovako. Ja sam jednom uspješno dojila 19 mjeseci, a sada iznova dojim 3.5 mjeseci, još uspješnije.
Da nije rode - ne znam bih li tako uspješno, radosno i bez ikakvih ozbiljnih problema dojila. Hvala, cure. Isto tako - hvala do neba osoblju riječke bolnice!!!!!!! Svaki njihov savjet bio je na mjestu!

E, al moram reći da mi je prvo dojenje ostalo malo u lošoj uspomeni  :/  - malo, ne puno i želim vam reći zašto - čisto da netko ne ponovi moju grešku.

Evo ovako. Ja sam doslovno poslušala savjet - da je što više bradavice u ustima, da beba ima skroz otvorena usta... i sad mogu reći da je to bila loša ideja - ja sam pomagala bebi da uhvati sve živo u vidokrugu, on je zijevao kao lav - a meni je dojenje izazivalo konstantnu, iako sitnu, nelagodu svih 19 mjeseci.

Radost dojenja i blizine s djetetom mi je davala snage, ali moram reći da sam se preznojavala u drugoj trudnoći pri misli da sve to moram iznova.

No, nedostatak vremena, i valjda veće samopouzdanje mi je pomoglo, i ja sam prestala gledat na taj savjet tak ortodoksno. Pustila sam bebu (već u rodilištu) da uzme onoliko cice koliko želli, i da zine kako joj paše. Nekad bi usisala cicu...

Uglavnom, ovo dojenje je puno, puno ugodnije. Znate što je bilo prvi put - beba je valjda strugala i što se ne treba strugati, pa je to izazivalo iritaciju.

Dakle - da, načelno beba treba uzet i dio bradavice - ali koliko - to ipak ona  najbolje zna... Sada dojim gotovo da i ne osjetim dojenje... osim kao ljubav, blizinu, brigu i radost, naravno!

----------


## ronin

Baš si nešto razmišljam,da mi je ovo prvo dijete,već bi s obzirom na savjete bila na bočici

Nakon carskog reza i 4 dana nedojenja(zbog medazola) i dojenja  u rodilištu kako su mi je donosili,doma smo se bacile na posao(non stop cicanje  :Grin:  ),navukla si je mlijeko u dobroj količini(iako je meni teško jer ja inače nemam mlijeka za bacanje) i sve super funkcionira

ne gledam na sat no bilo bi zanimljivo pobrojati podoje,ima ih... a razmaka gotovo da i nema

ali savjeti koje sam u ovih tjedan dana dobila  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

"pij na dan 2 l mlijka i imat ćeš kvalitetno mlijeko"
"pomiješaj ruski čaj s pola litre mlijeka i imati ćeš mlijeka na bacanje"
"podoji dijete i ostavi ga u kinderbetu da plače  :Mad:  jer će se brzo naučiti na ruke i prsa"
"stalno ti je na prsima????to ti nije dobro,izmučit će te"

itd itd

ja se nasmijem i radim po svom,naravno,al da mi je ovo prvo dijete,huh...od dojenja nakon svega ne bi ostalo ni d

zašto žene o nečemu tako prirodnom poput dojenja pojma blagog nemaju????

----------


## mama u boji

> zašto žene o nečemu tako prirodnom poput dojenja pojma blagog nemaju????


Čini mi se da je najveći problem u nestručnim savjetima stručnih osoba...

----------


## cvijeta73

Ronin, welcome back  :D 

i ja sam kao i ti jedna od onih koje nemaju mlijeka za bacanje. i jedini spas za nas je 1 podoj u 24 sata   :Grin:  

s jurajem, bez forumske podrške, nisam odustala unatoč savjetima, ali sam si dobro iskomplicirala život - s izdajanjem i cjelodnevnim skupljanjem neke bijedne količine mlijeka u bočicu, da bih mu navečer mogla dati jer, kao, navečer nemam mlijeka. uf, kad se sjetim tog izdajanja, ne mogu, a da se ne divim volji i strpljenju onima koji na taj način hrane svoje bebe   :Naklon:

----------


## ronin

> Ronin, welcome back  :D


  :Kiss:  

da,kad se samo sjetim tog izdajanja s Josipom...s  teškom mukom bih skupila nekih bijednih 40 ml :/ 

sad  nemam izdajalicu,dudicu,bočice..uopće ih ne želim u kući.na bočicu je pila samo u bolnici,no pametnica se na nju mrštila i pljuvala je(mala cicoljupka  :Grin:  )a  kad je dočekala ciku,nije je više puštala

----------


## andiko

ne znam što bih napisala zapravo....

Glupih savjeta sam se naslušala i lagala bih kad bih rekla da mi nisu zasmetali... Obazirala sam se samo na one pozitivne, ostali su me živcirali.. Moja svekrva   :Heart:  "ne postoji slabo mlijeko", ali i čim se D javi "možda je žedan - daj mu vode" (pravila sam se da ne čujem, tj. jednom sam rekla....ima popišane pelene . nije žedan).

Moja sisterica..."nemoj ti njih ništa slušat...dojenje je super" i hrabrila me kroz soor i izdajanje u bolnici "ti si faca, dojit ćeš nakon svih tih problema"   :Zaljubljen:  

Ostali (rodbina) svaki dan...."a jel' imaš mlijeka?"....kak sam ja mrzila tu rečenicu   :Mad:  

Evo..."uspješno" dojimo 3 mjeseca i idemo dalje... Mali nije neki žderonja....sise ostaju pune nakon njega. Ne želi bit na cici kad ne jede. I nema šanse ga nagovorit da jede kad on ne želi. A da vam budem iskrena, toliko me sve boli, da sam sretna da mi ne visi na cicama cijelo vrijeme. I divim se mamama koje to mogu.... UH, zapravo, ne mogu reći da mi je dojenje prekrasno iskustvo, ali smatram da je najbolje što mogu napraviti za moje dijete, pa eto dojimo....

----------


## Leni

evo mi uspješno dojimo 2 mjeseca...

moj F. samo siku voli.. kad ostane doma s tatom ako nešto moram obaviti jede moje izdojeno mlijeko na bočicu, ali stvarno se muči s njom, on ne zna na nju jesti.. micek mali.. tako da se uvijek žurim kući da ga nahranim..dudu je probao ali ne voli.. samo siku ljubi.

a savjeti:
daj mu vode, čaja možda je žedan(a mali napuni pelene od pola kg svaka dva sata  :Heart:  )
ma još malo ga doji, pa prestani, da ti nije naporno(a naporno mi je tek slaganje bočice i grijanje i sl, to mi je 10 puta teže)
aha, zelena stolica, gladan je
trpa ruke u usta, gladan je nahrani ga, zašto ga mučiš vidiš da si jede ruke..
ona najgora jel imaš još mlijeka??? ili jel imaš dosta mlijeka??
a mlijeko teče u potocima.. :D 
ako treba još nečije dijete nahraniti neka se javi  :Laughing:  
F. je udvostručio težinu za manje od 2 mjeseca, eto , pa vi recite jel gladan??

hvala Bogu da imamo dobru pedijatricu a i patronažna nam je podržavala dojenje

i

----------


## ZIMA

Ja sam imala sreće. 
Kao nedonošće je 10 dana bio na bočici.
Uporna kakva jesam, satima sam izdajala i nosila mlijeko tako da je od trećeg dana papao samo ono što sam mu donijela.
Kad smo išli doma imala sam dovoljno mlijeka, bradavice su se razradile a on je dobro prihvatio cicu što je bila prva sreća. Druga sreća je što je i dalje više volio sisu unatoč tome što sam ga još nekoliko dana dohranjivala na bočicu sa svojim izdojenim mlijekom jer su mi rekli da je preslab da pocica dovoljno. Od največe pomoći mi je bila patronažna od koje sam dobila i podršku i korisne savjete na samom početku.

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Nisam iz Hrvatske i nikada nisam bila u prilici prisustvovati Rodinim radionicama o dojenju.
Ipak, zahvaljujuci ovom sajtu i ovom forumu, mnogo sam naucila i izgradila sam neka jako cvrsta uvjerenja u koja mnogi sumnjaju ali ja se ne dam (osim dojenja, tu je i "Ne po guzi" i "Autosjedalica uvijek i bez iznimke" gdje me mnogi gledaju kao da sam luda...).

U porodilistu su odveli bebu u inkubator pa je prvi put dojio tek sa dan ipo, a ne unutar 3 sata po rodjenju. U pocetku smo se mucili sa dojenjem, koristili bocicu sa mojim mlijekom, silikonsku bradavicu, a sada smo pravi veliki momak i nista nam od pomagala ne treba  :Smile: 

I ja slusam - Hvala Bogu da imas mlijeka... Doji, to je najvaznije, pa makar tri mjeseca, svaki dan je bitan... Ja sam ostala bez mljeka... Imas li mlijeka?... Da li ga dojis...

Medjutim, znam da to niko ne govori iz zlobe, vec iz dobre namjere i ne trudim se mnogo objasnjavati da je suludo misliti da zdrava zena nakon poroda nema mlijeka (ok, mozda ne nadodje svakome isti tren, ali...).
To me ne ometa u mojoj beskrajnoj zelji da dojim svoju bebu i to to 6 mj. bez ikakvih pomagala osim kad nisam tu dohrane na bocicu, ali opet mojim mlijekom.

Poljubac Rodi!   :Heart:

----------


## lun@

Nisam turbo samopouzdana osoba i  zahvaljujući forumu koji sam istraživala cijelu trudnoću, *predivnim savjetnicama*   (koje su bile moje ubojito sredstvo za sve probleme na koje sam  nailazila), najoljem mužu koji mi je bio navijač kad je bilo najteže, ja danas dojim i ponosna sam. Dojim unatoč carskom, spinalnoj, groznim sestrama u bolnici SD, unatoč patronažnoj balavici od 19 godina koja mi je peporučila obavezno kutiju adaptiranog koja će mi trebat kad zagusti (i kupila sam je ali nikad otvorila-muž nije dao), ragadama, gadnim skokovima u razvoju od po 3 dana, unatoč dobronamjernoj mami i svekrvi koje su visile nadamnom i malcem sa općepoznatim pitanjima o količini mlijeka. 

Obožavam dojenje i jedva čekam da netko od mojih prijateljica dobije bebu jer sam spremna biti njihova savjetnica. 



> A najžalosnije je kad uslijedi nastavak: "Ja nisam imala, s 3 mj. je presušilo." I što onda učiniti, pričati o skokovima ili "pregristi" jezik i samo reći: "Šteta!" ? :?


ovo me zanima. Sad kad znam skoro sve cake oko dojenja. U mojoj okolini nitko nije dojio. Šta napraviti s tim pitanjimai _blagotebi_ konstatacijama? šutnjom podržavam te glupe rečenice a ako kažem išta- omalovažavam, time im govorim da nemaju pojma i da  nisu bile u pravu dok one čvrsto vjeruju u to što govore.

----------


## snjež

na žalost, mama, bivša sveksi i najviše neka nadobudna patronažna koja je na prvi pogled zaključila da "nema tu mlijeka"...moja mum se naravno odmah priključila tome, a sveksi je dala svoj obol u dodatnom teroru i stresu...
i tako je Lovro ostao bez cice dok je Roko dobio iz tih istih "nema tu mlijeka"cica sve svoje mljekeco koje još i sad cicka  :D

----------


## s3ja

...pridružujem se i ja
*beskrajno zahvalna Rodinom forumu* koji mi je omogućio veliku informiranost o korisnosti i ljepoti dojenja i prenio totalno 
pozitivan stav u vezi dojenja..i sigurnost u sebe..
Tako da nas mnogi "saboteri" nisu uspjeli obeshrabriti, pa u 
dojenju uživamo još i dandanas.  :Heart:

----------


## s3ja

> ronin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> zašto žene o nečemu tako prirodnom poput dojenja pojma blagog nemaju????
> 
> 
> Čini mi se da je najveći problem u nestručnim savjetima stručnih osoba...





> lun@
> ovo me zanima. Sad kad znam skoro sve cake oko dojenja. U mojoj okolini nitko nije dojio. Šta napraviti s tim pitanjimai blagotebi konstatacijama? šutnjom podržavam te glupe rečenice a ako kažem išta- omalovažavam, time im govorim da nemaju pojma i da nisu bile u pravu dok one čvrsto vjeruju u to što govore.



Problem su mnoge *zablude* koje su jako uvriježene u našem društvu, u našim glavama i to već dobrih 50-60 godine, *od početka (kršitelj koda)-buma*;(
Zablude i neznanja, koje se žalosno prenose već treću-četvrtu generaciju, s majke na kćerku...
Mnoge mlade majke uopće nemaju (ili je vrlo mala) motivavciju za dojenje!!! A moramo priznati da nije dovoljno željeti dojiti, treba se i dobrano potruditi i prevladati mnoge poteškoće...Zato često čujemo - "blago tebi, ja nisam imala/mogla...". Nema dovoljno velike motivacije!
I jako je žalosno što je velika većina "dječjih" stručnjaka neinformirana, i još se svojim nezhnanjem busaju i savjetuju mlade neiskusne majke!!! :shock: Svima bi im po turu dala!!!    :Mad:  Nek radije šute, sramiti bi se mogli...

Primjer:
Prije dva tjedna, mali imao virozu, povraća, slab i malaksao, slabo jede, uglavnom doji. Ped nas poslala u bolnicu na dječji odjel gdje maleckog pregledava mlad doktor i pita kaj dijete jede. Na moj odgovor upita, koliko često dojim. Odgovaram - oko pet puta na dan, a sada kad je bolestan i češće. Savjetuje mi da neka "podhitno prekinem s dojenjem jer će mi kasnije biti sve teže"!!!!!aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
no, okej, pregrmila sam to u sebi, misleći - to je njegov osobni stav, može govoriti kaj hoće. Međutim, kad smo nakon par sati provedenih u dnevnoj bolnici dobili povijest bolesti/otpusno pismo, a tamo u preporuci između ostalog piše: "Preporuča se što prije prestati sa dojenjem".
Booožeeeeee, prosvijetli tog čovjeka. Meni je sad žao kaj ja nisam barem nekaj rekla.
"Stručno" me je savjetovao da prekinem sa dojenjem.
Hallo

Po turu
po kratkom postupku
i to što prije.
Da mu nebi koja majka i povjerovala.

----------


## martinaP

> *Lea B* je napisala:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Tko mi je zeznuo dojenje? 
> 
> Ja. Sad se borim s osjećajem krivnje. No svakim danom si sve više opraštam. To je pravi problem.
> ...

----------


## katajina

Nitko nam nije zeznuo dojenje a mogli su vrlo lako da nisam naišla na ovaj forum   :Heart:  
K. sam dojila 27 mjeseci, moja cicoljubica je imala maratonske podoje, često je plakala a sveki je tješila riječima- Kupit će tebi baba najbolje mlijeko   :Mad:   , a moja mama mi je prijetila socijalcima jer izgladnjujem dijete  :shock: 
Počela sam raditi kad je K. imala 5 mjeseci, i dalje isključivo dojila, izdajala se na poslu da ima mliječni obrok dok mene nema, bacala se na siku čim bi ja došla doma   :Heart:  
Prestala sam se družiti s izdajalicom oko njenih 13 mjeseci i još smo preko godine uživale. 
Sada J. isključivo doji već skoro 5 mjeseci, pedica me prošli tjedan pitala jel imam mlijeka i da možemo početi sa sokićima. Ja i MM smo se počeli smijuljiti! Pedica inače radi i nosi H***ovu majicu !

----------


## jurisnik

Prvo da kažem da nas ništa nije uspjelo pokolobati i da i dalje dojimo (19 mjeseci).
Evo nekih primjera kojih se sada mogu sjetiti:
U rodilištu mi je nisu dali nakon poroda nego su je munjevito odnijeli na odjel. Kad su mi je prvi put donijeli (u 6 ujutro a ja rodila u 3) ona je jako plakala, ja sam još bila sva u komi i na brzinu su je odnijeli tako da je prvi put sisala tek u 9.
Dobro iskustvo iz rodilišta - sestra mi je pomogla u masiranju dojki da ne zaradim upalu i zadnju noć me zvala da je dođem podojiti u njihovu sobu.
Patronažna mi je savjetovala da joj dam čaj od komorača radi grčeva i kad sam je ja onako upitno pogledala rekla je da ga mogu ja piti ne ona.
Pedijatrica mi je s njena 4 mjeseca rekla da mogu početi sa dohranom, a kad sam joj sa 6 mjeseci rekla da još uvijek samo sisa, rekla mi je da djeca sa 6 mjeseci već sve jedu.
Što se tiče mojih najbližih njima sam na samom početku neke stvari rekla i stavila do znanja tako da nitko nije gnjavio.

----------


## Lupko

Prije svega hvala *RODI* što sada isključivo samo dojim.
Kod prve bebe krivci:slaba informiranost,jako puno davanja čaja na preporuku osobe koja radi s novorođenčadi,te preporuka iste osobe da ču si zakomplicirati život ako je hranim stalno,odnosno ako traži cicu na zahtjev.Tada još nisam imala pojma šta znači dojiti na zahtjev.

Danas  svekrva uporna da kupim adaptirano,da je mali gladan!Nedamo se,samo cicamo!

----------


## Lupko

Zaboravih napomenuti da imam predivnu patronažnu sestru,i jako pozitivno iskustvo iz rodilišta.Dolazili su od rodilje do rodilje pokazivati,i pričati o dojenju.

----------


## tajchi73

ja mogu samo reć da mi je žaoooooooo što nisam prije otkrila rodu   :Sad:  . Iako dojim i danas ( uz pomoć adaptiranog ), da sam toliko znala prije vjerojatno ni s prvim ni s drugim ne bi davala adaptirano. Ovako sam za to kriva ja  zbog neznanja ( najgore je što sam proučila hrpu drugih stvari ali dojenje   :Nope:  ) i straha da je dijete gladno + patronažna sestra ( kod prvog djeteta ) jer me uvjerila da nemam dovoljno mlijeka + pedijatar koji me nije poticao već je savjetovao koje adaptirano da dam   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## rinče

ja sam imala srecu sa jako dobrim sestrama vec u rodilistu Merkur koje su poticale samo iskljucivo dojenje i patronazna sestra koja mi je dolazila tako da nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih problema sa dojenjem .
No moram napomenuti da su se gotovo sve zene iz moje okoline  cudom cudile kada sam rekla da iskljucivo dojim i da mu ne dajem nikakve cajeve ni vodu .I moram priznati da sa sam se naslusala komentara da mi je dijete gladno i zedno . No mojom upornoscu mi se sada vec 7 mjesec isljucivo dojimo  i uredno napredujemo na tezini , cak imamo i kilu previse.

----------


## ella roo

Rodilište
Carski uz spinalnu.Dobila je nakon 29 sati.Tu se je nahranjena igrala sa mnom.Bila je tako dobra beba.
Nakon što su nas smjestili u sobe, dobili smo ih na cjelodnevno druženje, moja princeza je već bila navućena na bočicu.Vrištala je, grizla, bila prištekana po 2 sata u komadu.Krvave ragade.
Preporuka dječije sestre...fantastično vam podnosi xy adaptirano.
Doma
Cijelu trudnoću sam slušala kako je mm bio gladno dijete, pa su ga nahranili sa preprženim brašnom i kravljim mlijekom i kad su mi prvi put došli s tom spikom, po kratkom postupku sam ih se rješila.
Prvih mjesec dana je visila 24/7.Jedva sam se rješila ragada.Mazala kremom, prije svakog podoja prala bradavice, ujutro pod tuš da lakše krene mlijeko.Dobila i soor, koji je jako bolio, čupala sam plahte na krevetu.
Ali eto....uporna sam kao mazga i čitala sam rodin forum.Za svaki svoj problem, pronašla sam tu odgovor.
Patronažni
Kako sam imala muškog(vrlo zgodnog) koji  nije imao sklonosti pametovati, meni je bio super.Pozvali smo ga kad smo prošli sve tegobe.
Dojili 24 mjeseca, prestala je sama po malo smanjujući.

----------


## kljucic

U rodilištu (carski):
- 2. dan mi je sestra pokazala kako se izdajati
- 4. dan ju dobila (bila je na intenzivnoj), pokušala ju je sestra namjestit, ona neće, pa neće, ne može uhvatit (mrvica od 2200, a moja cika šestica), plače, vrišti, ja skupa s njom, a sestra kaže "vježbajte!" i ode
- zaključili su da mi ne možemo dojiti, nadohranjivali su ju na bočicu, ali su ipak se ipak svaki puta derali na mene da zašto ne dojimo, a ja nisam znala šta da radim i bila sam užasno isfrustrirana jer sam sanjala o dojenju još kad sam u trudnoći "otkrila" Rodu
- zaključak: mama će se izdajat pa će hranit na bočicu
Patronažna:
- odmah ju je uspjela stavit na ciku  :Heart:  
Dojile smo 2 dana, a onda je završila u bolnici na intenzivnoj, dobivala je moje izdojeno na sondu pa na bočicu, a kad je izašla iz inkubatora bila je po njihovom preslaba da bi dojila pa nismo ni pokušavale. S vremenom se odvikla i od bočice jer nije htjela pojest cijeli obrok u 10 minuta   :Rolling Eyes:  pa se hranila isključivo na sondu. itd. itd.
L. je opet u bolnici, a ja se još uvijek izdajam (cca 3 mjeseca).
Savjeti su bili oni standardni, još u trudnoći su me svi ispitivali jesam pripremila dude, bočice, čaj, adaptirano. Moja mama je kad god bi L. plakala pitala jel gladna ili žedna i da ju sigurno muče grčići pa da joj dam čaj od komorača.
"Pa ako ju hoćeš smirit daj joj dudu umočenu u vodu sa šećerom.", svekar
"Ne smije ona ništa dodatno, rekli doktori", ja
"Pa barem maaaalo dudu umoči u vodu!"
 :Rolling Eyes:  , svekrva (ne znam samo koja je onda poanta jer je bit očito bila u šećeru  :Rolling Eyes:  )
U svakom slučaju, dijete treba bar kap vode dnevno...
"Još imaš mlijeka?", svi
"Vaše mlijeko sad više nije dovoljno, nema dovoljno minerala i vitamina", medicinska sestra
itd. itd.
Da L. nije kronični bubrežni bolesnik i da nije takva specifična situacija, ti "savjeti" me sigurno ne bi pokolebali, a ovako je dojenje naš nedosanjani san  :Sad:

----------


## blala

ja rodila u eu, u baby friendly rodilištu koje promovira isključivo dojenje pa opet -

- vaganje prije i poslije svakog podoja (ja sam to odmah odje..., sestre su bile lude na mene)
- nitko mi nije vjerovao da stvarno ne mogu dojiti bez šeširića  ( ogromne sise a bradavice ravne ravne)
- nudili mi prvi dan adaptirano jer ja još nemam mlijeka pa da ne bude gladna
- sve žene (nas 3) u sobi moraju po noći dojiti u isto vrijeme >(sestra dolazi buditi mame i djecu svaka 2 sata i onda joj se nikako ne može objasniti da je beba jela prije pola sata i nek ju ne budi)
- nikakva pomoć oko  dojenja, samo ti stave bebu na sisu pa ti doji
- glupa pitanja- jel imaš mlijeka, pazi da ne bude gladna, daj joj na flašicu, daj joj čaja, daj joj vode, daj joj dudu- a svekar najjači- kad može jest krutu hranu, kaj nije samo mlijeko malo?

sjetit ću se još. ali nije nas pokolebalo ništa, nadam se i dalje uspješnom dojenju, evo nakon 4 tjedna imamo 750 grama više  :D

----------


## mikka

blala, po ovom sto si napisala to je rodiliste miljama daleko od baby friendly titule :/

----------


## zhabica

> evo nakon 4 tjedna imamo 750 grama više  :D


 :D  :D  :D 

super!   :Love:

----------


## blala

> blala, po ovom sto si napisala to je rodiliste miljama daleko od baby friendly titule :/



da, znam. a ja ga izabrala baš zbog toga, a kad tamo užas   :Rolling Eyes:  ma joj, kad se sjetim samo se isfrustriram bezveze

----------


## AnjaRijeka

Evo nesto i ja imam za reci na ovu temu...

Nema dana da ne pomislim i ne podsjetim se da nisam uspjela dojiti kako treba i ta bol koju u tom trenutku osjetim posebno je duboka... to smatram svojim najvecim zivotnim neuspjehom... ma kako to mozda nekome pateticno zvucalo...

A sad ukratko o okolnostima (moji bliznji kazu olaksavajucim... ja svejedno ne mogu preboljeti...):
- rodila sam blizance u 32. tjednu te sam ih dobila u ruke ( i na pokusaj dojenja) nakon tjedan dana (kad su izasli iz inkubatora), prvi pokusaji na drvenoj stolici u toploj sobi, bebe male, sestre pokusavaju u letu pokazati kako... decke vazu prije i poslije, samo 10 odnosno 15 grama... ipak dalje sonda i bocica...preslabi su
- do tada laktacija uspostavljena, izdajam se uspjesno i hrane ih sondom ili bocicom 80% mojim mlijekom
- pokusam jos koji put dojiti na moju inicijativu, sestre bas ne forsiraju (cijelo vrijeme sam s njima u bolnici i dolazim ih hraniti svaka tri sata, i po danu i noci, ne preskacem izdajanja!)...opet malo sisaju... *jedna mi sestra prisapne ("al nemojte nikom reci")...da sto se mucim, ionako ih obojicu necu moci dojiti, nek im dam bocu da sto prije dobiju na tezini pa cu vidjeti kod kuce sto cu, preslabi su oni za dojenje...*- ukratko bili smo u bolnici vise od 3 tjedna dok nisu dostigli tezinu, inace su bili zdravi, hranim ih svojim izdojenim mlijekom na bocicu... tek kad su mi dosli u sobu, izmedju hranjenja na bocicu stavljam ih sisati i oni lijepo prihvacaju...
- *pedijatrica zaduzena za dojenje kaze "lijepo napreduju, ali steta da ne dojite nego izdajate." - i nista vise - ni rijeci o tome kako pristupiti dojenju nedonoscadi i to blizanaca.. da je to moguce... da se ne moraju brojati mililitri...* 
- dolazim kuci, dajem sisati, ali i na tri sata izdajam i hranim na bocu (tako pise u otpusnom pismu da moram), kazem sama sebi da cu tako do prvog pregleda da vidim koliko su dobili na tezini pa cu onda poceti dojiti iskljucivo. *oni za to vrijeme savrseno sisaju*
- *prvi pregled kod pedijatrice, sve okej, "Kojim adaptiranim hranite?". Sokira se kad cuje da se izdajam za vise od 80% obroka, ali ni jednom rijecju ne sugerira prelazak na dojenje....* Ja sve vise pocinjem vjerovati da to nije ni moguce i stavljam si za cilj da se izdajam najmanje 4 mjeseca.
- patronazna je deklarativno sva bila prodojeca, ali *nijednom rijecju* ne sugerira da bih i ja to mogla... ja se kao izdajam i pomalo dojim i to je to...
- da ne spominjem mamu i ine... pa ne mozes imati dovoljno mlijeka za blizance... 
- i jos nesto, meni i MM nitko nije pomagao... sto je pridonijelo dodatnom umoru...
Jako sam oduzila: uglavnom mogla sam iskljucivo dojiti jer su decki savrseno prihvatili dojku... zbog straha, nesigurnosti, nedovoljne informiranosti, prevelikog umora, nedovoljne upornosti, lutanja sto i kako... preskocila sam pravi trenutak i bilo je kasno. Izdajala sam se 2 i pol mjeseca, onda sam pocela kombinirati dojenje i adaptirano na bocicu. Decki su sve manje htjeli sisati. J. je sisao pomalo do 4 mjeseca, a I. do 5 i pol...

Ja bih samo htjela poruciti curama koje ovo procitaju, a mozda tek trebaju postati majke, budite uporne, trazite pomoc, pitajte, ne odustajte... ja ponekad i danas zamisljam nase podoje, neke u tandemu... to je nesto tako prirodno, nezamjenjivo i neprocjenjivo...

Pozdrav svima!

----------


## mikka

AnjaRijeka, nemoj se gristi  :Love:  

nije tvoja krivica, napravila si najbolje sto si znala.  :Heart:

----------


## puntica

> AnjaRijeka, nemoj se gristi  
> 
> nije tvoja krivica, napravila si najbolje sto si znala.


potpisujem
 :Love:

----------


## zhabica

> mikka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> AnjaRijeka, nemoj se gristi  
> 
> nije tvoja krivica, napravila si najbolje sto si znala. 
> 
> 
> potpisujem


X

 :Love:  

nemoj se gristi.   :Kiss:

----------


## piplica

Ja sam se naslušala svakakvih gluposti, od mame, svekrve, prijatelja, sestara na odjelu, ali nitko, ama baš nitko me nije mogao pokolebati u naumu da dojim. Tada još nije bilo roda, ali sam ja valjda tvrdoglava ko mazga.  :Laughing:  
Napominjem da sam mlijeko dosta kasno dobila, iako smo imali rooming-in i dijete sam stalno postavljala na dojke da siše, ali mlijeko je krenulo tek peti dan. Tada sam samoj sebi dokazala da se upornošću ipak može potaknuti laktacija.
To savjetujem svim svojim prijateljicama, sve koje su me htjele slušati dugo su dojile. Najveći mi je uspjeh što sam jednu prijateljicu nagovorila da me sluša kada je rodila treće, a stalno je tvrdila da prvo dvoje djece nije dojila jer nije imala mlijeka. Na njeno veliko čuđenje, mlijeko je ipak nadošlo i dojila je preko godine dana. Danas su i ona i njen suprug veliki zagovaratelji dojenja  :Heart:  .
Ima osoba koje me ne žele slušati, ja pokušam, ali ne inzistiram, nekako ne želim naturati svoju volju kada vidim da su oni već unaprijed donijeli odluku. Možda griješim, ali pomažem savjetom samo onima koji savjet žele.

----------


## njokica

Moj je primjer isto pozitivan, beba rođena u riječkom rodilištu, rooming-in, manje-više je sve bilo ok, samo mi je ipak rečeno-ko u uvodnom postu- 
-da trebam dojiti obavezno svaka 3 sata, 
-da ne smijem dopustit da beba i ja zaspimo pa da razmak između podoja bude više od 4 sata, 
-da beba u prvih mj. dana mora dobit 700-1000g
-da dijete treba dojit na svakoj cici 10-15 minuta, s tim da poslije prve cice je treba dignut da podrigne, a tek onda na drugu cicu, jer bi moglo kao doć do grčeva ako se potisne zrak u crijeva. Moja beba je u 3 dana u bolnici podrignula 2-3puta (ako), i tako i onako je bila budna cijele noći i plakala,
-da bi razmak između podoja trebao biti bar 1h da nam se bradavice odmore
(*+ jedna sestra je cimerici u sobi rekla da se mora izdojit do kraja...)

Ali kako sam se usporedo informirala na Rodi, sve je bilo savršeno  :Wink:

----------


## zdrx

Cure molim za savjet! Trudna sam 28 tjedana i namjeravam ovaj put dojiti što duže. Naime s prvim djetetom sam imala problema i dojili smo nešto duže od mjesec dana   :Crying or Very sad:  . Mališa je bacao dojku iz usta i plakao, mlijeko mi nikada nije procurilo i nisu mi trebali jastučići iako su mi dojke jako narasle. Uspjela sam izdojiti svega 30-tak ml i to teškom mukom. Mislim da je problem u otpuštanju mlijeka. I još nešto kad smo prešli na ad prestali su i grčevi. Ostavila sam noćno dojenje, ali je i to trajalo 3 dana i onda je mlijeko nestalo, a neke frendice to prakticiraju duuuugo. Što mi je činiti kad rodim drugo dijete? Da ga stalno stavljam na cicu?

----------


## mikka

zdrx, meni se cini iz ovog sto si napisala da ti je mlijeko mozda teklo prejako, i da je zato beba pljuvala cicu i plakala, jer se davila. od toga su mozda bili i grcevi, jer je vjerojatno gutala dosta zraka boreci se s kolicinom. 

izdajanje inace nikad nije pokazatelj koliko imas mlijeka jer beba moze puno bolje vuci od izdajalice  :Wink:  . ja sam 'u najboljim danima' mogla izdojiti jedva 40-50 ml iz obje cice, a mlijeka imam napretek, dojim oboje djece.

imas puno o svemu tome na portalu pod dojenje, a ima i hrpa na forumu. kad rodis, ako ce biti problema, najbolje da nazoves sos ili se javis ovdje, sve se da rijesiti, ne brini sad unaprijed  :Heart:

----------


## tuntun

Zdrx- samo budi uporna,ako i ne ide od početka i kad ve
ć misliš odustati-nemoj,evo moja beba je stara 7 tjedanai tek deset dana samo dojimo,do tada sam izdajala,davala adaptirano,a sve zbo hrpe krivih ili netočnih savjeta-pomoao mi je ovaj forum i mame na njemu te rodini članci,zato sada iskoristi vrijeme dok ga još imaš i pročitaj sve i još jednom-puno volje i upornost prije svega

----------


## zdrx

Hvala cure! Mislim da mlijeko nije išlo prejako jer sam vidjela kako to izgleda budući da je šogorica rodila 10 dana prije mene i imala je taj slučaj. Ipak je mlijeko štrcalo na sve strane. A možda i je. Javim se kad za to dođe vrijeme i hvala još jednom!  :Smile:

----------


## mikka

nema na cemu. 

moras samo jos znati da to sto je njoj mlijeko strcalo ne znaci da je trebalo strcati i tebi. meni nikada nije bas strcalo, a znam da imam jaki let down i da se mala "davila". jednostavno mi nikad nije tako spricalo kako cujem od nekih cura, samo mi je mozda malo jace curilo. sve smo mi drugacije, svaka ima svoj sistem curenja mlijeka  :Grin:

----------


## big mamy

Meni je trebalo cak cetiri pokusaja da uspijem i tek sada s 13 mj.dojenja iza sebe kad mi se smanjio osjecaj krivice mogu tocno reci sto me zeznulo.Naime nisam od onih sretnica kod kojih to ide bez problema.Trebalo mi je puna cetri mj.(prva dva izuzetno naporna)da se ponuda i potraznja potpuno uspostavi.Zeznuo me sat i izdajalica.Meni je nemoguce uspostaviti dojenje ako djete stavljam na podoj svaku tri sata ,  a prije 13 god to je bio normalan savjet i ja sam ga sljepo slušala.Isto tako sam davala cajice i dudice te je to izazvalo konfuziju i treci put sam izgubila mljeko nakon samo cetiri mj..Izdajalicom nikad nisam izvukla vise od 20ml te bi to pojacalo moje sumlje.Ovog puta iskljucivo dojenje prvih 6 mj. i dojenje na zahtjev -bingo .Sigurna sam da ce to jos trajati dugo,dugo... Cure hvala!  :Heart:

----------


## zdrx

I ja sam gledala na sat. Ovaj put ću sigurno dojiti na zahtjev. Hvala još jednom i javim se ako ću trebati pomoć!

----------


## MARIOVA_MAMA

Kada čitam neke priče od ovih priča, skoro da nje vjerujem. Meni su skoro svi govorili da je dojenje jedino pravilno (osim jednih prijatelja, ali oni puše pred svojim djetetom od prvog dana, pa to ne računam. Kada malo bolje razmislim , pokazali su se i loši roditelji i loši prijatelji). 

Rodilište: dijete hraniti na zahtjev, u početku ako traži rjeđe od tri sata obavezno ga buditi, ako češće naravno nahraniti.
Pedijatrica: prvo pitanje: je li dojite? da. Nastavite tako. 
Mama: dojenje je prirodno
Muž: Ne bi mu bilo normalno da moram davati djetetu neku druhu hranu, ako ne moram.
Većina ostalih: Imaš li mijeka (ja ga imam brdo), te pohvale i govorenje da dojim. 

Ali isto tako, od mojih bližnjih bih očekivala podršku i da sam ga morala hraniti adaptiranim.

----------


## Honey

*MARIOVA_MAMA*, kad budeš malo duže na forumu, doznat ćeš još brdo stvari zbog koje je dojenje loše po nekima.

Dojenje je "krivo" što beba dobiva "premalo" na težini.
Dojenje je "krivo" što beba dobiva "previše" na težini.
Dojenje je "krivo" što beba ne spava.
Dojenje je "krivo" što beba ne prihvaća dohranu.
Dojenje je "krivo" što se beba boji stranaca.
Dojenje je "krivo" što je beba vezana za mamu.
Dojenje je "krivo" što dijete plače u adaptaciji na jaslice.
Dojenje je "krivo" što dijete ne ide samo u krevet kad treba na spavanje.
Dojenje je "krivo" što mama ne može nikud bez bebe.

i tako dalje   :Sad: 

Vjeruj mi, majke zbilja dobivaju ovakve komentare.

----------


## Lupko

Moram se javiti na tvoj komentar *Honey*,nažalost ja sam se prekasno educirala u dojenju kod prvog djeteta.Zato sad uživamo u dojenju s drugom bebom:
OVO PIŠEM ZA PRVO DJETE:
Dobivala je previše na težini zbg adaptiranog
Nije nikad prospavala noć bez obzira što je bila na adaptiranom
Iako je bila na adaptiranom koliko sam samo puta bacala obrok dohrane
Nije cickala,a plakala je u adaptaciji na jaslice
Nikad još nije sama zaspala na krevetu
Sad dojim,i kad je prilika skoknem si nešto obaviti ako baka servis može pričuvati.

Ukratko,mi smo imali s prvom bebom sve ovo,a nije bila na prsima(2,5 mjeseca).

----------


## puntica

> Dojenje je "krivo" što beba ne spava.
> Dojenje je "krivo" što beba ne prihvaća dohranu.
> Dojenje je "krivo" što je beba vezana za mamu.
> Dojenje je "krivo" što dijete ne ide samo u krevet kad treba na spavanje.
> Dojenje je "krivo" što mama ne može nikud bez bebe.


prijavljujem da je kod nas dojenje krivo za sve ovo navedeno gore   :Rolling Eyes:  

i da dijete najviše voli biti s mamom samo zato jer mama ima siku, ali opemetit će se dijete pa će najviše voljeti biti s bakom   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## cuckalica

> i da dijete najviše voli biti s mamom samo zato jer mama ima siku, ali opemetit će se dijete pa će najviše voljeti biti s bakom


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
oprosti, ali ova izjava je jedan od jacih bisera koje sam cula (postala mi je smijesna tek sad kad sam je procitala  :Kiss: )

----------


## suncanica

[quote="cuckalica"]


> i da dijete najviše voli biti s mamom samo zato jer mama ima siku, ali opemetit će se dijete pa će najviše voljeti biti s bakom


 mislim da je i kod mene tako.svaki put baka redovito naglasi da mi bebacu moze dati sve,osim nazalost sise. a i to bi mu dala da moze.

kod mene situacija sljedeca:
rodila carskim,uspijela mu dati pusu kad su ga izvadili...iduci put sam ga vidjela tek nakon 7 dana.
pedijatrica mi je rekla morate se izdajati - nisam imala pojma sto to znaci. na srecu, na zidu u sobi je bio plakat s uputama. kad je treci cetvrti dan nadoslo mlijeko,sise postale kamene,mm mi je donio izdajalicu. no, nikako da krene. a kad je krenulo, vrtila sam se u krug. navijala alarm svaka dva sata i izdajala se jer ako bi pet minuta zakasnila,bolovi i kamene grudi su bili uzasni,plus temperatura redovito. od sestara na odjelu nikakva pomoc.
pedijatar me dvaput ubio u pojam izjavom da nema sanse da se bebac i ja skuzimo.
no srecom jesmo :Smile:  bilo je tesko ali jesmo!

sad, kad smo 6 tjedana stari, cujem izjave tipa mlijeko ti nije kvalitetno cim tak cesto dojis.
kupi kutiju adaptiranog (za svaki slucaj...)
mogla bi iskoristiti vrijeme za sebe da mu dajes i adaptirano.
ma hodi na kavu, a ak beba bude gladna dat cu mu dudu

----------


## Oblak_u_bikiniju

Vec dugo zelim da ovo ispisem. Ja licno dojim, hvala Bogu, ali ima toliko idiotskih primjera u okruzenju, da ne mogu da ne podijelim sa vama i daj Boze da nekome bude od koristi kada cuje da su ovo SVE GLUPOSTI...

Ljilja je rodila na CR. Ima uvucene bradavice, tako da joj je odmah receno da nemozedojiti. Nikada nije ni pokusala. Kaze "Pa, nije nadoslo"... 
- Naravno da nije kada niko nije ni pokusao povuci iz dojki. Meni, ruku na srce, doslo je i bez toga, ali uglavnom je prirodno da se ne pojavi istog momenta ako nicim nije stimulisano. A ovo za ravne bradavice necu ni komentirati.

Medjutim Mica je imala divno mlijeko...   :Rolling Eyes:  Zuto i sa dva prsta masti odozgo. Nasuprot njoj, Tijanino je bilo prozirno - kao voda... 
- PLace mi se koliko je ovo gore glupo! Zuto mlijeko ej kolostrum. Mast se odvaja uvijek kada mlijeko odstoji, npr u frizideru i tako je kod svakoga. Providna vodica je mlijeko koje sluzi da utoli zedj bebi i takvo je kod svake zene na planeti, makar onaj prvi mlaz...

Hiljadu i jedan primjer zena kojima je mlijeko nestalo i to, gle cuda, kada je beba pocela rasti.
- Naprosto nije bilo nikoga da im kaze da se treba strpiti i forsirati koji dan... Meni su to rekle drugarice sa Rode i mnogo im hvala.

Navodicu jos bisera koje znam, ovo je samo malen pocetak...

----------


## Monita

Želim zahvaliti Rodi jer da nije nje tko zna da li bi ja danas dojila. Dobro sam se educirala prije nego što sam rodila (na carski),no u praksi je ipak malo teže. Dijete sam dobila tek drugi dan,pa problemi sa bradavicama,jednu hoće drugu neće,pa prvu dobro ne hvata dobijam ranice,dok drugu masiram!  Sestra mi govori da nabavim šeširiće,pa mi je muž donio.  Naravno da se ona svaki put nahranila adaptiranim,sve dok nisam dobila šeširiće.  

Od tada ide mnogo lakše,sestra me pita kako ide sa tim šeširićima,ja govorim glavno da ide!  Dojili smo na njih do prvog mjeseca,a tada ih se riješili.I od tada ide sve kao podmazano. Naravno da je tu bilo komentara u vezi dojenja,od strane obitelji i prijatelja, tipa:" Što ti joj ne daješ čaja!"  -pa vrte glavom.   "Pa probaj joj dati čaja kada negdje putujete,tako sam ja znala raditi!" " Sve joj miriše,daj joj da jede,moj je sin sa tri mjeseca sarmu jeo!"

Hvala Rodi što znam odgovoriti na njihova pitanja i "savjete"! 

A najdraže mi je kad me pitaju da li sam je dojila!  A ja ih čudno pogledam i reknem da ja svoju malu još uvijek samo dojim!  :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Evo i moje price:dobila sam bebu na prvi podoj odmah po rodjenju, nije me bas dozivjela (bradavice ravne pa kao da nije znala sta da hvata). Bila je 2900g i dosta uspavana. Nisam panicarila, mislila sam bit ce. Beba stalno uz mene, savjetovali mi sesirice ali bebu kao da ne "zanima" sikenje. Bila sam odlucna da cu uspjeti. Kako je mlijeko nadoslo a beba nikako da pravo povuce, dobivam kvrge i sestre mi ih nekih 3 sata masiraju. Svaka im cast. A L. nadohranjuju i ja ju pokusavam "staviti" na siku. Moja cimerica uredno doji a ja umirem i placem a ona me tjesi. Izdajanje katasrofalno i izdajalicom i rucno. Jedva da bude 20-30ml. A moja cimerica za 15 minuta 100ml. Dolazimo kuci, mislim sada ce krenuti na bolje. Ali ma kakvi, dijete vristi a kad ju i uspijem nekako pristekati povuce par puta i spava. Patronazna nije zadovoljna, na vaganju beba dobila 300 g od izlaska (10-tak dana) i onda nista-stoji sa kilazom. U medjuvremenu uzasne ragade, takve kraste da ne znam ni kako da mlijeko izadje, bol da ne spominjem i naravno onda mastitis. Katastrofa. Pedijatrica savjetuje dohranu. I tako prestaje nase dojenje nakon 3 tjedna.

Mislim da je najveci problem bio sto smo MM i ja bili sami jer mi je mama umrla a svekrva je bolesna. Zvala sam SOS telefon ali jednostavno slomila me sva kolicina problema koji su se talozili. Jos bi nekako i prezivjela tu sbu bol da je dijete dobivalo na tezini, nekako, vidjela bi neki razlog zasto se patim. A ovako...slomilo me. I suprug je bio premoren i vidjevsi kako je beba nezadovoljna isto predlagao adaptirano.

Naravno da i mene pece savjest i da mrzim kad me svi pitaju jel siki. Ima li uopce nade da dojim drugo dijete?

----------


## Monita

Sonata,mene su spasili šeširići,zato ima nade!  :Heart:

----------


## sonata

Ne znam, L. kao da se jos vise nije dalo vuci sa sesiricima   :Sad:   Ma sve je to bila jedna velika   :Sad:

----------


## bebeto

Sonata, bas mi je zao sto si imala tako lose iskustvo i nedostatak potpore sto naravno ne znaci da ce se ponoviti sa drugom bebicom. Samo se naoruzaj strpljenjem i samopouzdanjem i uspjet ces sigurno!!! Ja sam imala slican problem sa Mihaelom. Prvo pri rodjenju se nagutao plodne vode i 3 dana je proveo na neonatologiji. Iako sam molila sestre na odjelu da mi daju da ga dojim one bi zaboravile na mene i dale bi mu bocu 5 min.prije mog dolaska. Rezultat toga je bio da najvrijednije, kolostrum, moje dijete uopce nije posisalo, sise su se skoro upalile od kolicine mlijeka (nisam ni znala da moram izdajat), a on se toliko naviko na bocu i da kad su mi ga vratili u rodiliste nije htio sisati. I meni su bradavice bile uvucene i prvih mjesec dana muku smo mucili da ih on nekako sisanjem izvuce. Kupili smo i sesirice ali ni s njima nije islo, oni su vise za izranjavane bradavice a ne kad ih "nema". Patronazna sestra nas je ohrabljivala i govorila nam da ga stavljamo na zahtjev na sisu i da cemo sigurno uspjeti. Iako je vecinu dana proveo na sisi u mjesec dana dobio je samo 400 g i bili smo jako tuzni i nesretni ali pedijatrica nam je dala jos jednu sansu prije nego predjemo na adaptirano i savjetovala da ipak uvedemo red i dojimo svaka 3-4 sata a ne kad on hoce. U tih 10 dana koliko smo imali da probamo spasiti dojenje rekla sam samoj sebi "mi to mozemo" i sa savjetom nase pedijatrice Mihael je dobio pola kile u 10 dana i konacno je krenulo ! Sest mjeseci bio je samo na sisi a dojio je do 2 rodjendana kad je sam polako odbacio sisu.
Uskoro nam stize prinova i nadam se da cu i ovoga puta uspjeti sa dojenjem. A najvise od svega se nadam da ovoga puta necu "bacati" kolostrum te da cu svoju curicu podojiti vec u radjaoni !

----------


## malena beba

sto je krenulo krivo? a sto nije?

beba rodjena ranije... 13 dana u inkubatoru, nisam ga mogla ni dotaknuti....  :Sad:  

kad je napokon presao u krevetic, dojenje jednom dnevno jer sam dolazila izdaleka i imala jos jedno dijete kuci pa mi je bilo tesko cijeli dan izbivati od kuce, nosila sam mu izdojeno mlijeko za ostatak dana...

kad je napokon dosao kuci nikako nije tio na dojku. ni gladan ni polugladan ni sit, nista nije pomagalo, morala sam se i dalje izdajat i davat mu... vise je krvi izlazilo nego mlijeka... nakon 3 mjeseca presli smo na adaptirano   :Crying or Very sad:  

inace zaobilazim ovaj pdf, ne zelim se prisjecati tog vremena....

----------


## sunce29

Ja sam se već kroz trudnoću naslušala priča i savjeta kako vjerovatno neću ni ja dojiti jer nije ni moja mama a ni sestre i da mi to rodbinski tako nememo mlijeka :shock: . Ja se nisam htjela raspravljat nego sam se šutke planirala svoje , educirala se čitala i informirala sa čvrstom odlukom da nije tako kako govore.

No kad se rodio moj A nije baš bilo tako lako ni bajno kako se činilo.A se nagutao plodne tako da je stalno bljuckao,i sestre u rodilištu su mi savj.da ga nestavljam dan dva na dojku jer će ionako povratiti. Nije mi zo baš nešto leglo ali ja sam ipak pokušala da ga podojim ali A nikako da uhvati i počme vuči. Potištena zamolila sam sestru da mi pomogne pravilno postaviti a ona je sva nervozna počela mu držati predike da kako neznam i jesam li ikad išta pročitala kako treba podojiti svoje dijete  :Evil or Very Mad:  Još me i mlatnula po ruci, netrebam ni govorit kako sam se osjećala. tad sam jedva čekale doći kući i nahraniti ga iz boce.
Ali nisam odustala, tražila sam u svakoj smjeni pomoć druge sestre a jedna mi je popipaka sike i relka da su meke i da nisu sve žene za dojenje
 :?  :? 
Treće dan je došla jedna krasna sastra i fino mi postavila miša na siku i počeo je vuči. Pola sata se nije odvajao i tako svako malo kad bi zatražio ja bih mu dala. Sutradan je dobio 8dag.što su rekli da je odlično. I tako smo izašli iz rodilišta i nastavili i nije mi padalo napamet da to promjenim a od malih i mlohavih cika narasli su pravi baloni puni mlijeka. :D 
Unatoč svemu tome moja majka me i dalje uvjeravala da malom dam bočicu da je gladan da se nemože on najest od mene da sam ja slaba i da su mi male sike i da gdje tu može bit mlijeka itd itd. to sam svakodnevno slušala ali miš je svaki dan naočigled bio sve bucmastiji i bucmastiji.
Na prvij kontroli dobio je 1650g.+ a rođen je sa 3300g.A sljedećih 5 mj. je dobivao po 1 kg Što komentirati?? Nisam imala gotovo nikakvih teškoća, mislim da su moje bradavice bile savršene za dojenje. 1 male ragade i 1 zastoj mlijeka koji se lako rješio i tako sve do 13 mj.s tim da sam s njegovih 11 počela raditi puno radno vrijeme.

I moram reći da mi je to od svega ostalo najdraže iskustvo iako je stalno tražio i cika mu je bila sve ne samo hrana . nebi taj period mjenjala nizašto  :Heart:

----------


## mallena

s obzirom da se prije trudnoće nisam pripremala na dojenje, mogu reći da me ničiji savjeti nisu pokolebali akon poroda. nisam razbijala glavu kako će biti, jednostavno sam se prepustila prirodnim nagonima i u nijednom trenutku adaptirano nije bila opcija. u bolnici sam je dobila na podoj, drugi dan, odnosno odlazila sam k njoj u sobu s toplim krevetićima, iako mala s 2300, imala je jak nagon za sisanjem. iako sam imala početni zstoj mlijeka, dobro nisam završila pod nož kod  od upale i bolova u prsima, niti u jednom trenutku mi sestre nisu odbijale da probam podojit dijete. čak su mi  masirale grudi, savjetovale me, kasnije i donosile bebu u sobu.
ali najgluplji savjeti su dolazili od strane rodbine i bliskih prijatelja. zanimljivo, redom sve gospođe koje nisu dojile. najgluplji je svakako onaj savjet BEBA MORA UZIMAT TEKUĆINU!!! dehidrirat će, mlijeko joj je hrana, čaj i voa piće... čak i moja mama   :Sad:    svekrva je uporno inzistirala da se idem zabavljat vanka, da će ju ona NAHRANIT ČAJEM kad ogladni :shock:  e to su savjeti vrijedni pamćenja!!! moram spomenuti da mi je u trudnoći zabranjivala jesti voće i povrće, a kad sam rodila, morala sam jesti samo kuhano voće.
ali dobro... najjače mi je kad kažu da imaju nekvalitetno mlijeko. što, si ga probala pa znaš kako izgleda kvalitetno???

----------


## Pepita

Čitam ovaj topic od početka i smijem se kako se povijest ponavlja. Uh, u toliko stvari sam pronašla i svoj slučaj.

U splitskom rodilištu su ludi ako ne daju bebi bočicu. Dežurala sam po cijelu noć tako da mi djetetu ne daju bočicu već da je ja podojim. 

Moja sreća je bila u tome što sam na RODI naučila dosta toga i prije nego sam rodila pa sam s dojenjem krenula kako treba, a za sve dileme imala sam RODA SOS telefon za dojenje i ovim putem svim curama od srca hvala. Ne samo na dobrim savjetima, već i na toplom i osjećajnom raspoloženju i velikoj želji da pomognu.

----------


## Pepita

Ah da, ne mogu da ne napišem kako su i meni u rodilištu stalno govorili da ne pijem vodu, jer da će mi se stvarati nenormalno velike količine mlijeka. A ja kupovala dnevno sigurno dvije litre "Jane" i još što bi potegla sa špine   :Grin:  

Drago mi je da sam uspjela pomoći curama koje su se našle sa mnom u sobi, a nas pet je dijelilo malu bolničku sobu. Četiri na krevetu i jedna na pomoćnom ležaju.

----------


## anna01

u bolnici mi nije nitko pokazao kako dojiti (sestra je rekla da je prezauzeta), a to mi je pokazala jedna majka 5 djece...
skoro sam odustala, jer mi je sestra jako zagovornik adaptiranog mlijeka i bocice, a tako je othranila 3 djece i vjecito hvali dr.(kršitelj koda)a... ali muz je najvise upirao i govorio kako nema do maminoga mljeka... :D

----------


## Juls

Eto ja moram pohvaliti našu ng bolnicu jer mene su sestre pitale treba li nadohranjivati bebu. Hranili su je samo prvi dan i to nije dobro pošlo jer je cura odmah znala da je mamino mlijeko bolje pa je formulu povratila. I beba je stalno bila sa mnom, a sestre su se trudile da mame nagovore (natjeraju) da doje (bar dok su u rodilištu   :Laughing:  ). I nitko mi nije pokušao pokvariti dojenje, ali ja sam se dobro i pripremila na rodinim stranicama pa me neprijatelj nije mogao zbuniti   :Laughing:

----------


## Sandi5

u rodilistu:
- med. sestra koja je stisnula bradavicu i rekla "nema tu niceg"(nakon carskog)
- med. sestre koje su bile prezauzete pa mi nisu donosile bebu na podoje u intenzivnoj gdje sam bila tri dana
- nisu me pitali mogu li joj davati formulu
- doktor koji je tri dana prije otpusta u viziti rekao "imate jos tri dana da sretite to dojenje"
- med.sestre koje su ulijetavale u sobu, stiskale mi bradavice i odlazile bez rijeci
- kad sam dobila ragade med. sestra koja je rekla da se lanolinska krema ne preporuca

patronazna:
- vrsila pritisak da s casice i zlicice predjemo na bocicu jer da ovako nista ne uspije popiti
- podoj max 20 min
- jedna dojka jedan podoj, druga izdajanje (meni jedna dojka proizvodi upola manje mlijeka)
- "nije vazno kako jede nego sto jede"
- usred mastitsa pokusaj masiranja od 15 min - neuspjesno - poslala me po antibiotik
- "beba je zedna, dajte joj vode"
- dvadeseti dan "sad je vec vrijeme da to dojenje kod vas profunkcionira"

pedijatrica:
- jedan podoj max 15 min svaka tri sata
- nezainteresirana totalno za to kako hranim bebu, ja dosla po savjet za dojenje, a ona mi dala uputnicu za vadit krv i mokracu jer da malo dobiva na tezni i kutiju ad mlijeka za bebe alergicne na kravlje mlijeko (?????)

ja:
- poptuno nepripremljena na to sto me ceka s dojenjem, vjerovala da to ovisi o tome da li mama zeli ili ne zeli dojiti
- vjerovanje da je dojenje prirodno i jednostavno bas kao i sam porod (rodila carskim)

----------


## dacabl

Kod mene su svi pametovali,mama,svekrva,svi u okolini.Na kraju iako sam se dovoljno informisala o dojenju ,naravno na Rodi za sta Vam do neba hvala,psihicki nisam mogla izdrzat pritisak.Oni su znali da mi je dijete gladno,da nemam mlijeka,da i to sto imam nije kvalitetno....i tako redom,svaki dan dok jednostavno psihicki nisam vise mogla protiv svih.U cijeloj prici zahvalna sam Rodama i prdijatrici koja mi je stvarno bila potpora i da nije bilo nje sigurno bi dojila puno manje.
Savjet za buduce mame:pokusajte se sto vise informisati o dojenju i  psihicki se pripremite da se izborite za ono sto je najvaznije za vas i vase bebace

----------


## kikiii

Sad kad čitam ove postove , ne mogu vjerovat kako smo sve imale slična iskustva . Svog dečka sam dojila punih 14 mjeseci i dandanas žalim ipak što onda nisam imala rodu da mi malo pomogne jer sam bila luda tisuću puta . Od prvog dana bio je žut ko pile i stalno je bio na kvarcanju , kad bi mi ga doveli , stalno je spavao i vjerojatno bio sit od AD kojeg su mu tamo sigurno davali . Mlijeko mi nadošlo tek 4 dan , ja luda , sise prepune , izdajam se ručno (rekli su mi da je tako bolje) a on samo spava . Neke sestre su mi govorile da je i bolje da što manje doji JER MAJČINO MLIJEKO JOŠ VIŠE POTIČE ŽUTICU!!!!!????-dok su mi druge govorile dojite , dojite , šta ga više budete dojili prije će mu biti bolje . Nakon 5 dana , odlučila sam im stati na kraj i zabraniti im AD . Dežurala sam dan noć i svakih 2 sata išla po njih da mi donesu dijete jer želim dojiti . Mrzile su me sve na odjelu zbog toga , al baš me bilo briga , Nakon par dana , došli smo napokon kući . Kad mi je patronažna popipala sise rekla je da tu nema ništa , da se još malo trudim , al da za svaki slučaj kupim AD jer će mi vjerojatno trebati . Ja u šoku , forsiram i dalje , mali spava cijelu noć , al zato po danu svaka dva sat jede , podoji su bili po sat vremena i više tako da sam većinu dana provela na krevetu skupa s njim . Svi su mi govorili da je gladan , da mu dam AD i na kraju sam popustila , ali on srećom nije . Kad sam mu stavila bocu u usta njemu se počeo želudac dizati i ono malo što je popio je povratio . Na prvoj kontroli šok , napredovao junak kilo i 700!!!!!! Ja cijela sretna ali mi nije jasno jer mi sise nekako mlohave i nikad nisam uspjela izdojit više od 10 ml . Nastavili tako i sljedeće mjesece , do skoro 6 mj isključivo dojenje , on ko mali bumbar ,  a ja vječno s mislima : jeli mu dovoljno , zašto sad plače , možda je gladan , da mu napravim , vidi mi sise , kako da namaknem još mlijeka i sl? Stalno sam bila nesigurna a nisam imala razloga , sad tek vidim . Sve je prošlo super , vezan je za mene dosta , al ne mislim da je to zbog sise , normalan je dječak kojeg može pričuvati i  baka i dida i tete, neće vrištati za mnom i praviti neke probleme .mislim da je dojenje nešto najljepše što majka može pružiti djetetu , nešto najzdravije i najprirodnije . Ne shvaćam žene koje to ne žele ( a upoznala sam takvih) , ne shvaćam žene kojima se to gadi (a upoznala sam i takvih) . Ni društvo barem oko mene nije baš nešto zagriženo za dojenje i nikome nije neki bauk što žena ne doji , svima sam bila posesivna majka jer sam djetetu stalno gurala sisu u usta , i čudno su me gledali ,, al briga me , ja sam uspjela , mada vam mogu reći da je ponekad jako teško i zahtjevno , al eto sve ima svoju cijenu . 

Svoju djevojčicu san nažalost dojila samo 5 i pol mjeseci jer sam morala u bolnicu tjedan dana , šokirao me nalaz pape cin3 visokog rizika , stalno sam bila pod stresom , ona je to osjećala , mlijeka je bilo sve manje , pa moj odlazak u bolnicu , povuklo se skroz . Bilo mi je jako krivo , al u tom momentu sam trebala misliti na sebe jer ako ja nisam dobro , neće biti ni ona . Prihvatila je AD odlično , postala puno smirenija , nakon par dana počeli sa dohranom i sada sve funkcionira dobro . Isto je mala zdrava beba , mala žilavica mada će meni uvijek biti žao što smo morale stati . 

Žene moje , ne povodite se sa ičijim iskustvima , slijedite svoje instinkte , potražite pomoć ako vam zatreba od stručnih osoba , ne slušajte priče tipa "pa šta ima veze , i moja ova nije dojila pa je zdrava živa " i tomu slično .Od prvog dana forsirajte sisu i ne dajte im da djeci daju AD . Svim dojilicama sretno želim , samo tako nastavite !!!!  :Love:   :Love:

----------


## frost

imam pitanje

s obzirom da znam da nas ocekuje fizioloska zutica zbog nekompatibilnosti krvnih grupa ( A i 0) ja se vec spremam na veliku borbu za dojenje jer tu ide koliko citam klasika.
suncanje, dohrana, uspavanost i onda kad dodje do mame nista.

e sada. sta ja da radim u tom slucaju.
da li da se izdajam, cuvam mleko, ili nista.
bojim se da beba nece posisati kolostrum usled svega toga.
hocu da se pripremim najbolje sto mogu.
sta ciniti?

----------


## kikiii

budi ga , štipkaj za obraze , nastoj da svaki djelić sekunde s tobom i budi dosadna i njemu i svima oko sebe , oni ne jedu puno prvih par dana , a tebi će se činiti da nije pojeo ništa , ali vjeruj mi je . Samo ti njega što više drži uz sebe , nek ti kažu unaprijed kad ga misle vodit na kvarcanje tako da se ti možeš organizirat i prije toga ga podojiti , tako sam barem je radila kad sam skužila kako stvari idu . Budi uporna , to je najbitnije !!!! Sretno :D  :D  :D

----------


## kikiii

Kad sam je rodila drugo dijete pojavila se u bolnici neka tehničarka za dojenje koja nas je obilazila svako jutro i pomagala nam . Ona mi je rekla da se ne izdajam ni slučajno s izdajalicom i ni slučajno izdojiti cijelu sisu pa mlijeko projijevati u odvod , nego u gazu , ručno , i što manje , čisto toliko da sebe olakšaš dok beba ne dođe , Vjeruj mi , bilo je to lakše reći nego učiniti , al sam je ipak slušala i svako malo pritiskala cike i imala osjećaj da će eksplodirati . Ipak sve je na kraju bilo ok , bili smo u bolnici 9 dana , beba je svako malo bila na kvarcanju , ali nije ni gucnula AD jer sam im strogo zabranila poučena prijašnjim iskustvom i uspjeli smo , čak smo u potpunosti vratili porođajnu težinu i premašili je za 200 grama u bolnici . Sve je moguće , samo se treba truditi i biti dosadan :D  :D  sretno još jednom

----------


## frost

hvala! eto pored svega lepog i nepoznatog mora covek da se sprema na borbu.
majke lavice  :Kiss:

----------


## bella11

Ja dojim po rasporedu od prvog dana i to mije super, beba napreduje za 10! Nikad, ali nikad me nije tražio ciku pa i kad prođe ura ako smo vani....
Da je ikad tražio, dobio bi što hoće! Stvarno me već duša boli od toga što je dojenje po rasporedu tako "grozno", ja mislim da ima puno prednosti i za mamu i za bebu al eto....
Moja greška: isfprsirala sam dudu-popustila pod pritiskom okoline...koja glupača! 
Greška rodilišta: zbog preranog rođenja bio u toplom krevetiću pa mi ga nisu davali na dojenje....doji se u jednom hodniku na kojem je stalno propuh pa mi je i to s jedne strane razumljivo...bolje izdajat nego da uvati upalu pluća...

----------


## mikka

> s obzirom da znam da nas ocekuje fizioloska zutica zbog nekompatibilnosti krvnih grupa ( A i 0)


ovo ne razumijem, kakva nekompatibilnost? ja sam A, mali je 0 i dojili smo najnormalnije (dojimo jos uvijek, stovise). fizioloska zutica je normalna pojava, a visak bilirubina se izlucuje stolicom, zato je bitno da beba doji sto vise. najbolje je zahtijevati da beba bude od rodenja s majkom 0-24 (zasto i ne bi, beba je nasa, a ne njihova  :Grin:  ) i dojiti na zahtjev.

ni jedno od moje djece nije imalo zuticu, f. je roden u bolnici (on je krvna grupa 0) a k. doma.

u rodilistima znaju davati potpuno pogresne savjete o dojenju i zutici, zato je dobro imati u mobitelu broj rodinog sos telefona za dojenje i nazvati u slucaju bilo kakvih nedoumica. tamo cete dobiti pravilnije savjete o dojenju nego od velike vecine bolnickog osoblja, patronaznih sestara pa cak i pedijatara.

----------


## frost

nije problem sa dojenjem. problem se javlja  zbog kvarcanja i toga sto oni dohranjuju bebe i ne donose na podoj.

a kada otac i majka imaju kombinaciju A i 0, zutica se sigurno dobija i to malo jaci oblik.

znam da ce mi beba imati A krvnu grupu a ja sam 0.

ne umem vise to da racunam moram da potrazim po sveskama. svojevremeno sam izracunala dok sam ucila genetiku na faksu  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kikiii

> nije problem sa dojenjem. problem se javlja  zbog kvarcanja i toga sto oni dohranjuju bebe i ne donose na podoj.
> 
> a kada otac i majka imaju kombinaciju A i 0, zutica se sigurno dobija i to malo jaci oblik.
> 
> znam da ce mi beba imati A krvnu grupu a ja sam 0.
> 
> ne umem vise to da racunam moram da potrazim po sveskama. svojevremeno sam izracunala dok sam ucila genetiku na faksu


Ja nisam učila genetiku al ja i muž smo kombinacija A i 0  , oboje djece je bilo žuto od prvog dana , s njim sam bila u bolnici 9 dana, a s njom 10 . Na kvarcanju non stop , a žutili su se i preko mjesec dana nakon izlaska iz rodilišta . Ne znam da li to ima veze sa genetikom , krvnom grupom ili nečim trećim , al eto to je moj slučaj .

----------


## mikka

ali md i ja smo kombinacija A i 0, i ni jedno dijete nam nije imalo zuticu. 

nazalost, u rodilistu se treba izboriti da dijete ne odnose na suncanje, jer je dovoljno drzati ga na danjem svjetlu, a price da se ne smije dojiti zbog zutice su kriminal  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kikiii

A nemam pojma al dosta stvari u vezi te žutice mi nisu jasne . Neke sestre su nam govorile čak da je zarazne , neke da je normalno da je bebe ima u slučajevima preranog rođenja , nedovoljne tjelesne težine i naravno zbog nedozrelosti  jetre .  Moj R je imao 3850 i 54 dug i rođen je dan nakon trmina , Moja T je imala 3450 i rođena je dan prije termina , oboje Apgar 10 i sve u redu . Pa sad vi meni recite ? Oboje žuti ko pilići , sva djeca u sobi pod žuticom , a i porod i djeca sve po školski ?! Ne znam , ne ide mi to u glavu

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Sad kad sam uspjela mogu odgovorno tvrditi da me je prvi put zeznulo vlastito neznanje, neinformiranost, nepostojanje samopouzdanja (koje bi došlo od informiranosti i znanja) i nedostatak praktične potpore kakvu sam našla, na žalost kasnije na Rodi. Niko me nije nagovarao da prestanem, niko mi nije nudio da dajem AD (upravo suprotno, govorili su mi da se ne upuštam u to jer je to 99% početak kraja) samo mi nisu znali praktično pomoći u rješavanju problema koji su se u trenutku nagomilali.

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

> A nemam pojma al dosta stvari u vezi te žutice mi nisu jasne . Neke sestre su nam govorile čak da je zarazne , neke da je normalno da je bebe ima u slučajevima preranog rođenja , nedovoljne tjelesne težine i naravno zbog nedozrelosti  jetre .  Moj R je imao 3850 i 54 dug i rođen je dan nakon trmina , Moja T je imala 3450 i rođena je dan prije termina , oboje Apgar 10 i sve u redu . Pa sad vi meni recite ? Oboje žuti ko pilići , sva djeca u sobi pod žuticom , a i porod i djeca sve po školski ?! Ne znam , ne ide mi to u glavu


Ne znam stručno, ali su oboje djece moje jetrve bili žuti i duže od tri mjeseca, ni jedno nije davala na kvarcanje (a plašili su je i mogućnostima presađivanja jetre   :Evil or Very Mad:  ), golišala ih je kod kuće pod prozorom, i ako su govorili da je to najvjerovatnije od njenog mlijeka dojila ih je i preko godinu dana (sreća da imamo izrazito prodojeću pedijatricu koja je pružala stručnu podršku).

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

I da to sam zaboravila, kod nje je postojala Rh nekompatibilnost, ona je Rh-, a djeca su Rh+

----------


## frost

mikka, da li su ti deca ista krvne grupe kao i ti?
valjda je fora u tome. ako sam ja nulta a beba A, onda ce biti zutice
i da, kod Rh faktora.
evo moja kuma, dvoje dece, jedno suprotni Rh od njenog i zutica.
drugo isti i nije bilo zutice

----------


## frost

ili pak 0 koja rodi A ...ma ne znam, poludecu  :Grin:  , ali spremam se na sve

----------


## mikka

ne, ja sam A, mali je 0, za malu ne znam jer je rodena doma pa nismo provjeravali krvnu grupu. ja sam rh-, md i mali su rh+.

----------


## kajsa

postoji fiziološka žutica - česta pojava

i nefiziološka žutica - rijetko
_''U pojedinim situacijama, kao što je nekompatibilnost krvne grupe majke i bebe, žutica može biti rezultat problema koji nadilazi normalno razlaganje prekomjernjih crvenih krvnih zrnaca. U rijetkim okolnostima, razina bilirubina se može toliko povisiti da može doći do oštećenja bebinog mozga. Zbog toga, ukoliko medicinsko osoblje posumnja da je razlog bebine žute boje nešto više od uobičajene fiziološke žutice, razina bilirubina će se pomno kontrolirati putem uzorka krvi.''_

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2417

----------


## ninavk

Ovako je to bilo kod nas.....
Prvo dijete....bebica mala uspavana ja ne znam kako da ga probudim a nitko mi ne želi pomoći u bolnici,dolazim kući mališa sisa ali na pregledu dobiva malo na težini i kad sam to rekla ovima kod kuće mami,svekrvi itd.na njihov nagovor prelazim na adaptirano beba 1,5mj.i tako prestaje naše dojenje.

Drugo dijete....sve je super bebica sisa ko luda napreduje super i kod kuće na težini sve do 4mj.kada sam se ja strašno razbolila,završila u bolnici i prestala dojit.

Treće dijete.....opet sve super i ovaj put bez ikakvih smetnji sve do danas kada beba ima 8mj.Iako je i ovaj put kao i prvi bilo savjeta da je beba žedna ,da je gladan itd...slušala sam samo sebe i uspjela!  :Smile:

----------


## KayaR

Prva beba-povuce triput i zaspi na siki.Spustim ga-place.I tako po celi dan i celu noc.
Plus strasni grcevi celih 4 meseca.
Pedijatrica savetovala da caj i vodu mogu dati na bocicu i tako produziti vreme izmedju podoja-to ne utice na dojenje  :Evil or Very Mad: 
Popio je litre i litre bebi caja  :Sad:  
Dudica od prvog dana da umanjimo nervozu.
Strahovala da je gladan,pokusala izdojiti pa dati na kasicicu-nije hteo.
Sveki savetovala-on ti je cero gladan,daj ti na bocicu pa isto ti je to :? 
Probali jednom,drugi put.....uz jedan strajk(tada nisam imala pojma da je to -to)i zbogom siko sa 4 meseca....izdajala do 9 meseci.
Druga beba nakom 17 meseci-identican scenario  :Crying or Very sad:  
Treca beba-(nakon 8 godina)nema dudice,nema bocice,nema caja,samo sika  :Grin:  
Imamo 5.5 meseci i dojimo li dojimo :D  :D 
Necu reci da me i dan danas ne proganjaju aveti proslosti ali
da mi je onda bila ova pamet....(citaj-da mi je bila tada Roda  :Kiss:  )

----------


## mišica

Evo ga, da se i ja priključim.
U rodilištu me netko i ništa nije moglo pokolebati iako sam čula svakorazne evergrine koje ste većspomenule. Patronažnu i savjete nisam slušala.
Sa 5 mj mališa počeo stagnirati na kilaži-problemi sa jetrom i Bolnica. U Vinogradskoj mi je dr koji je btw poznat kao prodojeći i koji je sudjelovao u pisanju knjige o dojenju savjetovao nakon svakog podoja jedan obrok agaptiranog na rižinom mlijeku. Nisam ga poslušala i rekla sam da ja ne odustajem od dojenja, ali sam zbog zdravlja djeteta pristala na jedan obrok dnevno. Prije toga sam sve pokušala i tad mi se to činilo razumnim.
I tu su počeli problemi sa odbijanjem cice, mojim danonoćnim izdajanjem koje je trajalo mjesecima sa 3 različite izdajalice. Na bočicu je dobivao moje mlijeko do godinu dana. I onda sam posustala.
Nama je jedna flašica dnevno doslovno uništila dojenje.

----------


## mišica

A htjela sam još reći da nije bilo Rode i Male škole dojenja da ja nebi dojila ni dana. Kad se sjetim sebe i svojih stavova prije rode, posustala bi još u rodilištu. Sve što znam o dojenju Roda me je naučila! Hvala vam divne cure!!!  :Love:

----------


## Mejra's mommy

M. je dojila ko pro od prvog dana do god.

Sa A. nisam ocekivala nikakvih problema. I baf, rodio se na silvestrovo kad nijedan savjetnik nije bio prisutan, patronazna me uvjeravala da on fino doji a meni oci ispadale jer je uspio zahvatiti samo vrh bradavice. I tako sama i ocajna, nakon njegovog neumoljivog dugog placa posegnula sam za flasicom. I danas dan vjerujem da su moje bradavice bile prevelike za njega.  :Sad:

----------


## TinaB

E je bila mala mršava beba (2500 g) kad se rodila i samo je spavala.

Kad sam rodila sestra ju je odnijela i ubrzo ju je donijela, stavila na prsa, ali E. nije htjela cicati (kao da uopće nije znala kaj treba napraviti) i onda ju je sestra odnijela - uz moj prostest - ali uzalud i donijela ju je tek ujutro (rodila sam u 20:55 navečer). 

Ta tri dana u bolnici smo se mučile jer mi nitko nije htio pokazati kako pravilno bebi dati ciku(jedna starija sestra me i "oprala" nakon šta sam ju pitala da mi pomogne - da šta bih ja htjela, bocu mlijeka?!   :Evil or Very Mad: ), a E. je samo spavala i spavala. 

Kad smo došle doma ja sam već imala krvave rane na obje cike i svaki pokušaj dojenja je bio trauma za bebu i za mene. Ne znam tko je više plakao - ona ili ja.

Uz sve to samo je padala na težini pa sam od straha i nagovora mame i patronažne dala bočicu... i čaj.... i dudu....

U biti puno toga sam sama kriva - ja sam stvarno mislila kad se dijete rodi uzme ciku i to je to - doji   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  

Ali sad bar znam kako ću sa drugim djetetom.

----------


## winnerica

Nekak ispada da smo sve prošle kalvariju s prvorođenima (ne ponovilo se nikome).
Meni je žao dojenja prvog djeteta samo 4 mj., a kriva je definitivno i jedino moja mama i moje neznanje. Sa 2 mj. mu je počela davati 1x dnevno juhicu (sa hrpom povrća unutra), pa sokiće preko dana, pa čajeke, pa jogurtiće voćne, pa kašice i tsl., da bi sa 3.5 mj. jeo špek sa svježim kravljim sirom.   :Evil or Very Mad:   Dijete se ostavilo dojke...   :Crying or Very sad:   Stvarno neznam kud joj se žurilo, zbog čega mi je takvo zlo napravila (kao da je djetetu nešto pobjeći trebalo, pa neću ga sad sa 14 g. staviti na sisu!), odgovor je najtuplji mogući - to se tak mora   i    tak su svi radili! Ma koji svi: 1933. u doba gladi, kad!? Evo i sad se razljutim ko vrag kad se sjetim tih situacija...

Sa malom curkom je sve drukčije, u svojoj smo kući, baki nedam ni da prismrdi sa savjetima (neki dan ona nju nosa i veli bebi: da si ti kod mene dala bi ja tebi već juhice fine i meseka... ali mama neda...   :Evil or Very Mad:  ). Curka mi je isključivo na prsima i nedam se!

----------

